# Just Me



## Mike51 (Jul 16, 2002)

ok just starting this so I can keep track of a few things....

started using 1-test (VPX) a little over 5 weeks ago (15 june) and yesterday  also started taking Tribex 500 (biotest).  have been keeping stats but the numbers are all ove the place, but the last ones are
right calf: 15 1/2
left calf:   15 1/2
right quad: 23 3/4
left quad:   23
right forearm: 12 3/4
left forearm:   12 1/4
right bicep: 14 3/4
left bicep:   14
chest:  44 3/4
waist:  yeah right  lol (fat)
weight:  198

these are all cold measurements not flexed or cold flexed, I try to take them first thing on a saturday morning (or at least within an hour of waking up)
supps are as follows:
Glutamine
MSM with Glucosamine 
Whey Protein
Creatine (not taken everday and like today I forgot to take it before working out)

when I started using 1-test I took the weight for benching all the way back down to the lowest weight I could for 100 punds plus the bar...so 118lbs......reason for this was I was benching 175 before starting 1-test but lord my form was really bad....so I figured I'd start over, so now back up to 155lbs and will up that to 160 for my next chest day.....did chest today and did 4 sets with 8 reps so 160 should be ok  lol.  also did a few arm sets (bi's and tri) I dont really go by weight on those cause its a little home gym type thing and have to look at a chart to know how much weight your doing...so instead I just go by the number of plates.

excuses when working out... plenty.......I work out at home in the garage and its been really hot here in idaho....hit 110 last week and I do still workout but not like I should on those days...

well thats enough for now.......


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Mike I have a trainer that will hook you right up.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Craig.........................thanks bud  I might be old and out of shape......but crazy I'm not............(ok maybe just a little) remember I'm the one getting YOUR taxpayers $$$$$$$$$$  gotta save that money to buy a rocking chair


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

workout

triceps press-down 3x8 (72)
triceps extension 3x8 (72
standing overhead extension bb  3x8  (55)
bb curl 3x8  (80)
preacher curl 3x8 (50)

mowed yard (counts toward cardio)  lol


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 30, 2002)

been a fun week....wife got back from her mom and dads late monday night a week ago..... on wednesday we got a call her dad died.....so left and drove down to slc.....idaho state trooper was nice   (no ticket) did get a few poor workouts in (took a break down bb and 40lbs in weights with me) so 55lbs in all....did some arms...curls, reverse curls
got back late last night and just went out to do a workout....didnt do anything really...one set for bench and 3 sets of tricep press downs.....then said the hell with it
maybe next time will be in a better mood and get my ass in gear


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

hey Mike! I am glad you started a journal to help ya keep track!
I am sooo sorry to hear about your father in law!! How did he die? 
Hope your okay!
take care!!


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 30, 2002)

we dont know for sure right now what happened, he just had so many things wrong with him.....he fell 2 weeks ago in the shower and broke his leg and didnt know it till the next day.....he was in an assisted care place for that, was doing good and wednesday morning he told the people he needed to go early for dialylis, they got him on the bus and he was talking to the driver and then she noticed he wasnt talking anymore...looked back and he was slumped in his chair (scared her, she's only like 18)  so really it will list heart attack.....
and thank you for asking....were doing fine......his wife is still cussing him though, cause he wasnt supposed to go without her....


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 3, 2002)

workout

bb curl 2x8 (80) 1x8 (85)
db curl 3x8 (30)
standing overhead extension bb 3x8 (35)
bench 3x8 (160)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

HEY Mike! How are You doing???
Hopefully good!
Take care!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 5, 2002)

doing fine.....just trying to help my sister on the phone learn how to use a computer   aint gonna be easy since she's even older than me
hope your doing good and had a great weekend


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh my gosh... good luck helping her learn the computer!!! Thats gonna be a Job! 
Glad your doing good sweetie!! I am doing pretty good too ...thanks!!
hows the diet/work out coming along?


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 5, 2002)

I hope to get the work outs back together once things settle down a bit more.....but wont really be till next week, have to go back down to slc this weekend to get things out of the house there.  as for diet...well can you say...fast foods?  having to go back down means eating out a bit more....but really doesnt hurt me that much...I stay right at 200....a few pounds more a few pounds less....
as for my sister  lol  the only bad part is that she's in Fl and I'm in Id.....so she wants to call... I'll tell her anything she wants to know about the computer and how to do it
otherwise its all email.......


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

your such a great brother!!
Awww watch that fast food!  You can get some good grilled chicken sandwhiches at places though. Just throw out half the bun~! Thats what I do sometimes!! 
Take care bud!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 6, 2002)

thanks.....I try


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 6, 2002)

meant to hit the smilies button and did the submit reply instead......I called her on sunday, then she called me yesterday.....was only kidding about the email only thing  
ok gotta go and do a workout today....hope you have a great day.....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks sweetie!! hope you have a great day too!!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 6, 2002)

lat pull down  3x8 (209)
underhand lat pull down 3x8 (209)
seated row 3x8  (147)
shoulder shrug 3x6 (209)
toe raise 3x12 (147)
tricep extension 3x8 (60)
tricep press-down 3x8 (60)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 8, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 (72)
tricep extension 2x8 (72) 1x7 (72)
bb bench 3x8 (165)
db bench 2x8 (30)
standing overhead extension bb 4x8 (35)
bb curl 2x8(85) 1x7 (85)
preacher curl 3x8 (50)
abs 3x50
mowed yard (cardio)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 13, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 (72)
tricep extension 3x8 (72)
ok reason for such an outstanding workout was (is) because I'm tired....beat...sore as hell...
spent most of the weekend moving stuff from the basement to the garage at my mother in laws house in slc....then from the garage to whatever truck it went on....to include the u-haul that I drove back to Id  (which I had mostly unloaded before my wife and mother in law got back) starting to think that the only thing that doesnt hurt on my legs (feet) are my toe nails...after a few hundred trips up and down the stairs I have done all the cardio I need for at least 2 months.


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2002)

bb bench 3x8 (150)
db bench 3x10 (40)
seated row 3x8 (147)
lat pull down 3x12 (209)
leg extension 3x10 (209)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

DANG!! Your doing GREAT!!

How are ya?


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks Stacey........didnt do the workout I wanted to cause I messed up my left arm unloading that damn u-haul on monday....so trying to take it easy on doing any direct bi and tri work....other than that I feel good....(look worse though) 

things going great for you I hope


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 18, 2002)

tricep press-down 2x8 (72) 1x8 (90)
tricep extension 2x8 (72) 1x8 (90)
preacher curl 3x8 (50)
standing overhead extension bb 3x8 (45)
reverse curl bb 3x8 (45)
standing military press 3x8 (85)
db curls 2x8 (30)
bb curls 3x8 (85)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 22, 2002)

Some things you keep. Like good teeth. Warm coats. Bald 
husbands. They're good for you, reliable and practical and so sublime that 
to throw them away would make the garbage man a thief. 
So you hang on, because something old is sometimes 
better than something new, and what you know is often better than a 
stranger. 

These are my thoughts, they make me sound old, old and 
tame, and dull at a time when everybody else is risky and racy and flashing 
all that's new and improved in their lives. 

New careers, new thighs, new lips, new cars. The world 
is dizzy with trade-ins. I could keep track, but I don't think I want to. 

I grew up in the fifties with practical parents -- a mother, God bless her, 
who washed aluminum foil after she cooked in it, then reused it -- A father 
 who was happier getting old shoes fixed than buying new ones. 

They weren't poor, my parents, they were just satisfied. 
Their marriage was good, their dreams focused. 
Their best friends lived barely a wave away. 

I can see them now, Dad in trousers and tee shirt and 
Mom in a housedress, 
lawnmower in one's hand, dishtowel in the other's. 
It was a time for fixing things -- a curtain rod, 
the kitchen radio, screen door, the oven door, the 
hem in a dress. 

Things you keep. It was a way of life, and sometimes it 
made me crazy. All that re-fixing, reheating, renewing, I wanted just 
once to be wasteful. Waste meant affluence. 
Throwing things away meant there'd always be more. 

But then my father died, and on that clear autumn night, 
in the chill of the hospital room, I was struck with the pain of learning 
that sometimes there isn't any 'more.' Sometimes what you care about most 
gets all used up and  goes away, never to return. 

So, while you have it, it's best to love it and care for 
it and fix it when it's broken and heal it when it's sick. That's true for 
marriage and old cars and children with bad report cards and dogs with bad 
hips and aging parents. 

You keep them because they're worth it, because you're  worth it. 
Some things you keep. Like a best friend that moved away 
or a classmate you grew up with, there's just some things that make life 
important.... 
people you know are special....and you KEEP them close! 


Author unknown


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 22, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 (72)
tricep extension 3x8 (72)
standing overhead extension bb 3x8 (45)
reverse curl bb 3x8 (45)
lat pull down 2x8 (103) 1x10 (103)
bench bb 2x8 (165)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 26, 2002)

sundays work out
tricep press-down 3x8 (60)
tricep extension 3x8 (60)
standing overhead extension bb 3x8 (45)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 26, 2002)

Were you a kid in the fifties or earlier? Everybody makes fun of our childhood, right? Comedians joke. Grandkids snicker. Twenty-something's shudder and say "Eeeew!" But was our childhood really all that bad? 
Judge for yourself: 
In 1953, the US population was less than 150 million. Yet you knew more people then, and knew them better.  And that was good. 
The average annual salary was under $3,000. Yet our parents could put some of it away for a rainy day and still live a decent life.  And that was good. 
A loaf of bread cost about 15 cents. But it was safe for a five-year-old to skate to the store and buy one. 
And that was good. 
Prime-Time meant I Love Lucy, Ozzie and Harriet, Gunsmoke and Lassie. So nobody ever heard of ratings or filters.  And that was good. 
We didn't have air-conditioning. So the windows stayed up and half a dozen mothers ran outside when you fell off your bike.  And that was good. 
Your teacher was either Miss Matthews or Mrs. Logan or Mr. Adkins, but not Ms Becky or Mr. Dan.  And that was good. 
The only hazardous material you knew about was a patch of grassburrs around the light pole at the corner. 
 And that was good. 
 You loved to climb into a fresh bed because sheets were dried on the clothesline. 
 And that was good. 
 People generally lived in the same home town with their relatives. So "child care" meant grandparents or aunts and uncles.  And that was good. 
Parents were respected and their rules were law. Children did not talk back... 
And that was good. 
TV was in black-and-white. But all outdoors was in glorious color. 
And that was certainly good.
Your dad knew how to adjust everybody's carburetor. And the dad next door knew how to adjust all the TV knobs.  And that was very good. 
Your grandma grew snap beans in the back yard. And chickens behind the garage.  And that was definitely good. 
And just when you were about to do something really bad... Chances were you'd run into your dad's high school coach... or the nosy old lady from up the street... or your little sister's piano teacher... or somebody from Church. ALL of who knew your parents' phone number.! .. And YOUR first name...  And even THAT was good!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 27, 2002)

db bench press 1x8 (40)flat bench
db bench press 2x8 (40) incline
bb bench press 2x8 (145)flat bench
bb bench press 2x6 (145) incline
standing military press 3x8 (85)
lat pull down 3x8 (103)


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 28, 2002)

STROLL WITH ME...and share it with others who might remember.
Stroll with me.... close your eyes.... and go back... before the
Internet... before bombings, AIDS, herpes before semiautomatics and crack... before SEGA or Super Nintendo... way back!
I'm talking about sitting on the curb, sitting on the stoop...about
hide-and-go-seek; Simon says and red-light-green-light. Lunch boxes with a thermos ... chocolate milk, going home for lunch, penny candy from the store, hopscotch, butterscotch, skates with keys, jacks and Cracker Jacks,
hula hoops and sunflower seeds, wax lips and mustaches, Mary Jane's, saddle shoes and Coke bottles with the names of cities on the bottom.
Remember when it took five minutes for the TV to warm up. When nearly everyone's Mom was at home when the kids arrived home from school. When nobody owned a purebred dog. When a quarter was a decent allowance. When you'd reach into a muddy gutter for a penny.
When your Mom wore nylons that came in two pieces. When all of your male teachers wore neckties and female teachers had their hair done everyday and wore high heels.
Remember running through the sprinkler, circle pins, bobby pins, Mickey Mouse Club, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Kookla, Fran and Ollie, Spin and Marty...Dick Clark's American Bandstand ... all in black and white and your Mom made you turn it off when a storm came.
When around the corner seemed far away, and going downtown seemed like going somewhere. Climbing trees, making forts, backyard shows, lemonade
stands, cops and robbers, cowboys and Indians, staring at clouds, jumping on the bed, pillow fights, ribbon andy, Jackie Gleason, white gloves, walking to the movie theater, running till you were out of breath, laughing so hard
that your stomach hurt...remember that?
Not stepping on a crack or you'd break your mother's back ... silhouettes of Lincoln and Washington, the smells of school, of paste and Evening in Paris. What about the girl who dotted her i's with hearts? (that was before that
stupid smiley face)!
The Stroll, popcorn balls and sock hops? Remember when there were just two types of sneakers for girls and boys - Keds and PF Flyers, and the only time you wore them at school was for gym. And the girls had those ugly gym uniforms.
When you got your windshield cleaned, oil checked, and gas pumped, without asking -- all for free -- every time! And, you didn't pay for air either, and you got trading stamps to boot!
When laundry detergent had free glasses, dishes or towels hidden inside the box. When it was considered a great privilege to be taken out to dinner at a real restaurant with your parents. When the worst thing you could do at school was flunk a test or chew gum. And the prom was in the gym or the
lunchroom and you danced to a real orchestra. When they threatened to keep kids back a grade if they failed -- and did!
When being sent to the principal's office was nothing compared to the fate that awaited the student at home. Basically, we were in fear for our lives, but it wasn't because of drive-by shootings, drugs, gangs, etc. Our parents and grandparents were a much bigger threat! But we survived because their love was so much greater than the threat.
Remember when a '57 Chevy was everyone's dream car -- used to cruise, peel out, lay rubber, scratch off or watch the submarine races? When people went steady; and girls wore a class ring with an inch of wrapped Band-Aids, dental floss, or yarn coated with pastel-frost nail polish so it would fit their finger.
When no one ever asked where the car keys were because they were always in the car, in the ignition, and the car and house doors were never locked!
Remember lying on your back on the grass with your friends and saying things like "That cloud looks like a..." And playing baseball with no adults needed to enforce the rules of the game.
Remember when stuff from the store came without safety caps and hermetic seals, because no one had yet tried to poison a perfect stranger. And, with all our progress, don't you just wish, that just once you could slip back in time and savor the slower pace...and share it with the children of today?
So send this on to someone who can still remember Nancy Drew, The Hardy Boys, Laurel and Hardy, Howdy Dowdy and The Peanut Gallery, The Lone Ranger and Tonto, The Shadow Knows, Nellie Belle, Roy and Dale, Trigger and Buttermilk... As well as the sound of a real mower on Saturday morning, and Summers filled with bike rides, baseball games, bowling, visits to the pool ... and eating Kool- Aid powder with sugar from the palm of your hand.
There, didn't that feel good? Just to lean back and say: "Yeah...I
remember......." Pass this on to those who might remember, and to those can see what might be missing.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey Mike,

I do remember those days, thanks


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 28, 2002)

your welcome Craig  

a friend of mine keeps sending these to me, so thought I'd share


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 29, 2002)

************************************ 
An acquaintance of mine who is a physician told this story about her  then 4-year-old daughter. On the way to preschool, the doctor had 
left her stethoscope on the car seat, and her little girl picked it up and began playing with it. "Be still, my heart," thought my friend. "My daughter wants to follow in my footsteps!" Then the child spoke into the instrument: "Welcome to McDonald's. May I take your order?" 

                               ************************************ 

A certain little girl, when asked her name, would reply, "I'm Mr. 
Sugarbrown's daughter." Her mother told her this was wrong; she must say, "I'm Jane Sugarbrown." When the Vicar at Sunday School asked her, "Aren't you Mr. Sugarbrown's daughter?" she replied. "I thought I was, but mother says I'm not." 

                             ************************************ 
A little girl asked her mother, "Can I go outside and play with the boys?" "No," her mother replied, "they're too rough." The little girl thought about it for a few moments and asked, "If I can find a smooth one, can I play with him?" 

                                 *********************************** 

A Sunday school teacher asked her little children, as they were on the way to church service, "And why is it necessary to be quiet in church?" One bright little girl replied, "Because people are sleeping." 

                             *********************************** 
At the beginning of a children's sermon, one girl came up to the altar wearing a beautiful dress. As the children were sitting down around the pastor, he leaned over and said to the girl, "That is a very pretty dress. Is it your Easter dress?" 
The girl replied almost directly into the pastor's clip-on mike "Yes, 
and my Mom says it's a bitch to iron." 

                                *********************************** 
A little girl goes to the barber shop with her father. She stands next to the barber chair, while her dad gets his hair cut, eating a snack cake. The barber says to her, "Sweetheart, you're gonna get hair on your Twinkie." "Yes, I know," she replies, "and I'm gonna get boobs too."


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 2, 2002)

ok starting over...havent worked out since the 27th of Aug, other things have come up.
those who have read this knows my father in law passed away on the 24th of Jul..and it seems that we have been back down to SLC every 2 weks since that time. my mother in law now lives with us, along with her 2 dogs, cute dogs who think this place is a 124,000 dollar piddle box for them (daughters of our own dog who would rather cross her legs than piddle in here) so with 3 dogs and our 4 cats...life is good.  My mother in law has huntingtons...so along with her body..her mind is slowly going also...but one thing for sure, she is a cutie and I love to make her laugh.  wife and mother in law were supposed to come back home today...but got call from wife this morning...her ex died this morning....so she is still down there with her other daughter who lived with her dad there, helping her out.  so all in all I'd have to say a fun week....( I'm just writing this stuff down to kinda clear my mind)


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 20, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 
tricep extension 3x8 
curl bb 3x8 
lat pull down 3x8 
reverse grip tricep pressdown 3x8
pec dec 3x8


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 22, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 
bb bench 3x8

lazy day


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 5, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 (72)
tricep extension 2x8 (72) 1x7 (72)
bb bench 3x8 (165)
db bench 2x8 (30)
standing overhead extension bb 4x8 (35)
bb curl 2x8(85) 1x7 (85)
preacher curl 3x8 (50)


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 14, 2002)

tricep press-down 3x8 (72)
tricep extension 3x8 (72) 
db bench 2x8 (40)
lat pull down 3x8


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 28, 2002)

although I have been working out....just not like I should.  left arm is still bothering me....have dropped almost all weights down to really low levels.....even took about 3 weeks off from weights.  oh well just have to work back up I guess


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 8, 2002)

went to see the Dr this afternoon...lots of fun  went cause my left arm was still hurting...but had what looked like small little bites right at the elbow, which was causing my left index finger to hurt. so he said it was shingles....so being a smart ass I was kidding and said can you do anything about the wart on my right finger,,hell yes he could, and also the skin tags under my arms.....I was doing ok till the last small little tag under my right arm.....hurt like hell....just using a pair of tweezers and some siccors and not numbing them...just cutting.....now thats done and have to see a derm about the small mole under my right eye and on the side of my nose....getting old and falling apart is not my idea of a good time


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 22, 2002)

had 2 spots of basal cell carcinoma removed from my face this afternoon......1 just under my right eye and the other on my nose....good drugs


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 4, 2002)

had a spot show up under my left eye....so called and went in this morning to see what it was....hoping it wasnt skin cancer like the right side...if it was then I wanted it cut out now so my face would almost be healed before x-mas.  the doc checked it out and just got the stuff to feeze it off...so good on that one...had him check my index finger (right) to see how that wart was doing....now the fun part...he told me he could cut it out and send it off to see if it was a wart or what....so hell of course I said yes.....I mean they stuck needles in my nose and face to get that other stuff...and that didnt hurt.....that damn needle going into my finger was the worst pain I've ever felt.......and that was just the needle going in.....then he said...now this is gonna hurt a bit....and he shot the med in .....ok I was wrong about the worst pain......damn thing hurt like hell.  be glad when all this crap is over with so I can start working out again


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 28, 2003)

guess I should start posting my workouts again and also going on a diet...should be fun I think ?


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 1, 2003)

db curls
3x8 15
3x8 20
2x8 30
bench  (weights are bad but havent worked out in about 3 or 4 months)
3x5 118
2x5 128
tricep press downs
3x12 40
3x12 65

diet down 1 1/2 lbs from 201 1/2 to 200 even but feel like I should weight more with all the damn water I'm drinking  (about 6 liters a day)  oh well getting there.


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 28, 2003)

diet went to hell  lol   but staying at 199lbs

tricep press downs
2x8 60 1x8 72
bench
db 1x8 15 2x8 25
bb 3x6 140 1x6 145
tricep standing overhead extension bb 2x8 45  1x5 65


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 30, 2003)

bi's
bb curl 3x8 45  3x8 65
db curl 2x8 15
lat pull downs  3x8 103  (wish there was more weight but thats the limit on the machine)
Military press  3x8 65
and abs 4x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 2, 2003)

tri's press down  3x8 60, 3x8 72, 1x6 90
bench  bb 1x8 118, 1x8 128, 1x8 138, 2x4 148, 1x4 158
leg extension 2x8  115
abs 2x100


----------



## musclepig (May 3, 2003)

Hey Mike, There seems to be a lack of oldies on this forum, perhaps you, Craig, Stacey and I at least should start our own forum just for the more mature BB.  I'm 59 and still pumping!


----------



## Mike51 (May 3, 2003)

hey thats cool your still lifting...sure hope I am in 6 more years.  great idea about the older folks chatting about what its like for us to keep trying to make some gains at our age.  Craig is in his 40's but Stacey is a very lovely young lady about 26 or 27 (if that) who was kind enough to say hi once in awhile.


----------



## Mike51 (May 4, 2003)

bi's
db's  3x8 @15  3x8 @25
bb    3x8 @45 3x8 @70
lat pull down 3x8 @90
standing military press 3x8 @70
abs 3x100
for the last few weeks I've been taking 6 grams glutamine and 10 grams creatine breakdown is 3 and 5 in the morning and 3 and 5 either after workout or right before going to bed also 22g of whey after workout


----------



## Mike51 (May 6, 2003)

tri's  press down 4x8 @ 72  overhead extension 1x8 @ 45
bench 1x8 @ 128 1x8 @ 138 1x8 @ 148 1x5 @ 153
abs 3x100
do some treadmill later


----------



## Mike51 (May 8, 2003)

bi's
db's 3x8 @15 3x8 @25
bb 3x8 @45 3x8 @70
preacher curls  3x8 @ 60

standing military press 3x8 @70

abs 3x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 9, 2003)

lat pull downs 3x8 103
leg extension 3x8 137
abs 2x100
ten minutes treadmill


----------



## Mike51 (May 10, 2003)

tri's  tricep extension 3x10 @ 60   pressdown 3x8 @60
bench bb 3x8 @ 138 db flys 3x8 @ 15

did a lot of yard work today so wasnt going to w/o but decided I'd do a lite one (all my w/o's are lite  )


----------



## Mike51 (May 12, 2003)

bi's  bb curl 3x8 @ 55  3x8 @ 75
       db curl 3x8 @ 15  3x8 @ 30
lat pull downs 3x8 103
standing military press 3x8 @75
preacher curls  bb 3x8 @ 55
shoulder shrugs bb 2x8 @ 75
abs 3x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 14, 2003)

no workout...should have but didnt  lol  oh well


----------



## Mike51 (May 15, 2003)

tricep extension 3x8 @ 72
tri pressdown 3x8 @ 72
bench bb 3x8 @ 138 2x8 @ 148
db flys 3x8 @ 15
abs 4x100


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

HI Mike Your journal looks good, starting to be more consistent, good for you, my journal keeps me accountable...........SYL


----------



## Mike51 (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Katie......... nice of you to notice


----------



## Mike51 (May 17, 2003)

bi's bb curl 3x8 @ 55 3x8 @ 75
db curl 3x8 @ 15 3x8 @ 30
gotta finish the rest later  almost time for the District


----------



## Mike51 (May 17, 2003)

lat pull downs 3x8 103
standing military press 3x8 @75
preacher curls bb 3x8 @ 65
abs 3x100
finished w/o at 10:15


----------



## Mike51 (May 19, 2003)

had my physical at the VA today......only bad news is I have high blood pressure,  the doc tested it 3 times 1st was 158/96 2nd was 147/84 last was 145/80.  she told me to do cardio at least 20 minutes  a night, also have to wait for the rest of the blood work results to come back.  so for the time being I's still alive  and kicking


----------



## Mike51 (May 19, 2003)

tri's   pressdown 3x8 @ 72 1x8 @ 90
db fly's 3x8 @ 15
bb bench 3x8 @ 148 1x8 @ 154
overhead extension  3x8 @ 15  3x8 @ 55
leg extension 3x15 @ 115


----------



## Mike51 (May 21, 2003)

fuck it....just fuck it  ..................................................................



(ok I feel much better now)


----------



## Mike51 (May 21, 2003)

time for this weeks wimp work out  
bi's  db curls 3x8 @ 15  3x8 @ 30
bb 3x8 @ 55  3x8 @ 75 
preacher curls 3x8 @ 55
lat pull downs 3x8 90
military press 3x8 # 75 (thats gotta go up but I hate to change the bar when doing a workout lol )
rows 2x8 @ 175 ( and broke one of the d rings on the dumb thing so only 2 sets)
abs 5x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 23, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns 3x8 @ 90    1x8 @ 103
bb overhead extension  3x8 @ 15  lol
bench bb 3x8 @ 154    1x5 @ 160
db bench 1x8 @ 30
db fly's 3x8 @ 15
db side lateral raise 3x8 @ 15
abs 4x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 25, 2003)

bi's
db's  curls 3x8@ 15  3x8@ 20  3x8@ 25  3x8@  35
bb curls 3x8@ 75
preacher curls 3x8@ 65
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 103
cable rows 3x8@ 147
standing military press 3x8@ 100
abs 5x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 27, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns  3x8@ 90
bench bb 3x8 @ 158
db fly's 3x8 @ 25
db side lateral raise 3x8 @ 15
abs 3x100


----------



## Mike51 (May 28, 2003)

cardio day        ( I mowed)


----------



## Mike51 (May 28, 2003)

I absolutely agree!!!!!!!



Andy Rooney said on 60 minutes a few weeks back: 
(for those of you that don't know Andy Rooney, he is a 82 year old TV 
commentator) 


I like big cars, big boats, big motorcycles, 
big houses and big campfires. 

I believe the money I make belongs to me and my family, not some 
governmental stooge with a bad comb-over who wants to give it away to 
crack addicts for squirting out babies. 

Guns do not make you a killer. I think killing makes you a killer. 
You can kill someone with a baseball bat or a car, but no one is trying 
to ban you from driving to the ball game. 

I believe they are called the Boy Scouts for a reason, that is why 
there are no girls allowed. Girls belong in the Girl Scouts! 
ARE YOU LISTENING MARTHA BURKE? 

I think that if you feel homosexuality is wrong, it is not a 
phobia, it is an opinion. 

I don't think being a minority makes you a victim of anything 
except numbers. The only things I can think of that are truly 
discriminatory are things like the United Negro College Fund, Jet 
Magazine, Black Entertainment Television, and Miss Black America. Try 
to have things like the United Caucasian College Fund, Cloud Magazine, 
White Entertainment Television, or Miss White America; and see what 
happens. Jesse Jackson will be knocking down your door. 

I have the right "NOT" to be tolerant of others because they are 
different, weird, or tick me off. 

When 70% of the people who get arrested are black, in cities where 
70% of the population is black, that is not racial profiling, it is the 
Law of Probability. 

I know what sex is, and there are not varying degrees of it. If I 
received sex from one of my subordinates in my office, it wouldn't be a 
private matter or my personal business. 
I would be "FIRED" immediately! 

I believe that if you are selling me a milk shake, a pack of 
cigarettes, a newspaper or a hotel room, you must do it in English! As 
a matter of fact, if you want to be an American citizen, you should have 
to speak English! 

My father and grandfather didn't die in vain so you can leave the 
countries you were born in to come over and disrespect ours. I think 
the police should have every right to shoot your sorry self if you 
threaten them after they tell you to stop. If you can't understand the 
word "freeze" or "stop" in English, see the above lines. 

I feel much safer letting a machine with no political affiliation 
recount votes when needed. I know what the definition of lying is. 

I don't think just because you were not born in this country, you 
are qualified for any special loan programs, government sponsored bank 
loans or tax breaks, etc., so you can open a hotel, coffee shop, trinket 
store, or any other business. 

We did not go to the aid of certain foreign countries and risk our 
lives in wars to defend their freedoms, so that decades later they could 
come over here and tell us our constitution is a living document; and 
open to their interpretations. 

I don't hate the rich. I don't pity the poor. 
I know pro wrestling is fake, but so are movies and television. 
That doesn't stop you from watching them. 

I believe a self-righteous liberal or conservative with a cause is 
more dangerous than a Hell's Angel with an attitude. 

I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and 
continue to make more. If it ticks you off, go and invent the next
operating system that's better, and put your name on the building. 
Ask your buddy that invented the Internet to help you. 

It doesn't take a whole village to raise a child right, but it does 
take a parent to stand up to the kid; and smack their little behinds 
when necessary, and say "NO!" 

"I think tattoos and piercing are fine if you want them, but please 
don't pretend they are a political statement. And, please, stay home 
until that new lip ring heals. I don't want to look at your ugly 
infected mouth as you serve me french fries! 

I am sick of "Political Correctness." I know a lot of black 
people, and not a single one of them was born in Africa; so how can they 
be "African-Americans"? Besides, Africa is a continent. 

I don't go around saying I am a European-American because my great, 
great, great, great, great, great grandfather was from Europe. I am 
proud to be from America and nowhere else. 

And if you don't like my point of view, tough. 
DON'T PASS IT ON!!


----------



## Mike51 (May 29, 2003)

bi's
db's curls 2x8@ 15 2x8@ 20 2x8@ 25 2x8@ 35
bb curls 3x8@ 75
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 103


----------



## Mike51 (May 31, 2003)

tri's
4x8@ 90 1x5@ 103
bench bb 3x8 @ 158  2x8@ 164
db fly's 3x8 @ 25
db side lateral raise 3x8 @ 15
reverse curls 3x8 @ 25
overhead extensions 3x8@ 25
leg extensions 3x10@ 147
abs 3x100


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 2, 2003)

bi's    db curls 3x8@ 15 3x8@ 20 3x8@ 25 3x8@ 30
bb  curls 3x8@ 75 preacher curls 3x8@ 25
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 103
cable rows 3x8@ 147
military press standing 3x8@ 100
abs  3x100


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 4, 2003)

tri's
pressdowns 3x8@ 28  3x8@ 44  3x8@ 60 3x8@ 72   3x8@ 90
overhead extension 3x8@ 25
db fly's 3x8@ 15
bench 2x8@ 164 1x7@ 164 (missed it by one)    
then took a break and went bike riding with my daughter  
during which my tri's were killing me


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2003)

How come you do tri's before sheat and bi's before back?  Just curious.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 4, 2003)

thats just the order I wrote them down in  not the order I did them in, I get done and then come in here to enter them and think....ok now this is what I did      so now I'm used to writing it all down this way.  but truth be known  I love doing tri's


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2003)

cool, just checking.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 5, 2003)

cardio today.....................rode bike


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by musclepig *_
> Hey Mike, There seems to be a lack of oldies on this forum, perhaps you, Craig, Stacey and I at least should start our own forum just for the more mature BB.  I'm 59 and still pumping!


How old do you have to be to be part of this clique???
  
 
Mike,I like the rantings you had earlier on here...
A stroll through memory lane!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 5, 2003)

I dont know Dero  ...he posted that in here and I dont think he's been seen again     but a good group of people  ...craig and stacey  (well stacey anyway)  

sorry about the rantings...it must have been that time of month and I was having my mood swings


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> I dont know Dero  ...he posted that in here and I dont think he's been seen again     but a good group of people  ...craig and stacey  (well stacey anyway)
> 
> sorry about the rantings...it must have been that time of month and I was having my mood swings


Nooooooooooooooooo,that's NOT what I meant!!!
I liked them!!!
Yes,I agree craig and Stacey are good people!!!

   
But by all means,don't stop those,errr,well... rantings,(short of a word to describe them) 
Plus it's YOUR JOURNAL!!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 7, 2003)

ok not so much as a w/o but one of those......ok I went out there and did something type day's    (should have worked out yesterday but picked wife up at the airport after she spent a wonderful week in sunny?  Dallas)

bi's 3x8@ 20 (db curls)  
preacher curls 3x8@ 25
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 103
side lateral raise 3x8@ 5   3x8@ 15
cable rows 3x8@115
standing military press 3x8@ 65

got my new d rings............ I couldnt belive the guy at home depot didnt know what they were, and he was even older than me


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 10, 2003)

tri's
pressdowns 2x8@ 28 2x8@ 44 2x8@ 60 2x8@ 72 2x8@ 90 2x6@ 103
db fly's 2x8@ 20
db bench 2x8@ 30
bench bb 3x8@ 168 1x5@ 173
leg extension 2x15@ 115  2x15@ 147


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 13, 2003)

3x8 lat pulldowns @ 103
3x8 standing military press @ 90
dats all folks

ok    took my tired ass back out there and did some more

preacher curls  db's 3x8@ 20
bb curls 3x8@ 75
side lateral raise's 3x8@ 15

almost time for stargate.... new season   3 hours tonight


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 15, 2003)

tri's
pressdowns 2x8@ 28 2x8@ 44 2x8@ 60 2x8@ 72 2x8@ 90 2x6@ 
bench bb 3x8@ 168


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 15, 2003)

meals   only one to report
shrimp......porterhouse steak....and cheesecake
(ok some of that fake krab salad....but that was good also)


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 18, 2003)

bi's  db curls 3x8@ 20
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 90
side lateral raise 2x8@ 15
military press standing 2x8@ 90


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 25, 2003)

meal one ....3 cups of coffee
meal two...... ice water
meal three.......sloppy joes (1 & 1/2) salad w/ ranch dressing
meal four...... root beer float


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Final Inspection 



The soldier stood and faced God 

Which must always come to pass 

He hoped his shoes were shining 

Just as brightly as his brass. 



"Step forward now, you soldier, 

How shall I deal with you? Have you always turned the other cheek? 

To My Church have you been true?" 



The soldier squared his shoulders and said, "No, Lord, I guess I ain't 

Because those of us who carry guns 

Can't always be a saint. 



I've had to work most Sundays 

And at times my talk was tough, 

And sometimes I've been violent, 

Because the world is awfully rough. 



But, I never took a penny 

That wasn't mine to keep... 

Though I worked a lot of overtime 

When the bills got just too steep, 



And I never passed a cry for help, 

Though at times I shook with fear, 

And sometimes, God forgive me, 

I've wept unmanly tears. 



I know I don't deserve a place 

Among the people here, 

They never wanted me around 

Except to calm their fears. 



If you've a place for me here, 

Lord, It needn't be so grand, 

I never expected or had too much, 

But if you don't, I'll understand." 



There was a silence all around the throne 

Where the saints had often trod

As the soldier waited quietly, 

For the judgment of his God, 



"Step forward now, you soldier, 

You've borne your burdens well, 

Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets, 

You've done your time in Hell." 




To all that serve, God bless them


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 27, 2003)

tri's    pressdowns 2x8@ 60 1x8@ 72
bench bb 1x4@ 168 1x5@ 168 1x6@ 168
db bench 2x8@ 20 1x8@ 30
took almost 2 weeks off so w/o sucked


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 2, 2003)

tri's pressdown 2x8@ 60  2x8@ 72  2x8@ 90
bench bb 2x8@ 118  2x8@ 138 1x6@ 168


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 5, 2003)

bi's  db curls  2x8@ 20 1x8@ 30
        bb curl   2x8@ 90 1x8@ 95
lat pulldowns 2x8@ 90 1x8@ 103
side lateral raise 1x8@ 15
military press (standing) 1x8@ 95


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 7, 2003)

tri's pressdowns 5x8@ 72
db fly's 3x8@ 25
bb bench 2x5@ 173  2x6@ 173


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 10, 2003)

bi's  db curls 3x8@ 25
lat pulldown 3x8@ 103
standing military press 3x8@ 90


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 16, 2003)

bi's db curls 2x8@ 15  2x8@ 25  2x8@ 30
preacher curls bb 3x8@ 45
lat pulldown 3x8@ 103
bb curl 2x5@ 95


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 19, 2003)

tri's standing overhead extenstion bb  3x8@ 45
pressdowns 4x8@ 72
side lateral rais 2x8@ 15
bench bb 2x6@ 168 1x8@ 168
temp right now at 11:50 ( when I worked out) is 92...  hit 103 here today so working out in the garage aint fun


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 21, 2003)

bb curls 3x8@ 90
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 103
standing military press 1x8@ 95 1x8@ 100  1x8@ 105


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 23, 2003)

tri's pressdown 3x8@ 72 2x8@ 90
overhead extension 3x8@ 40
bb bench 2x8@ 168  2x8@ 174
db fly's 1x8@ 15 1x8@ 25
temp hit 108 yesterday...so thought I'd do my workout this morning instead of at night


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 25, 2003)

db curls  2x8@ 25  2x8@ 30
bb curls 2x8@ 90
lat pulldowns 1x10@ 90  3x10@ 103
standing military press 3x8@ 105


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 27, 2003)

tri's pressdowns 2x8@ 72  2x8@ 90 1x6@ 103 1x5@ 103
overhead extension 1x8@ 45
bb bench 1x8@ 118 2x8@ 168 1x8@ 174 2x4@ 180
db fly's 1x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 29, 2003)

bi's  db curls 1x8@ 20  1x8@ 30  1x8@ 35
        bb curls 3x8@ 90
lat pulldowns 3x12@ 103
standing military press 3x8@ 110
reverse curls 1x8@ 45
side lateral raise 3x8@ 15


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 31, 2003)

tri's overhead extension 3x8@ 45
pressdowns 3x8@ 72
cg bb bench 3x8@ 118

bb bench 2x8@ 168  1x5@ 180
db bench 3x8@ 40
db flys 3x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 2, 2003)

db curls 1x8@ 15  1x8@ 25  1x8@ 40
bb curls 3x8@ 90
lat pulldowns 1x8 103  1x10@  103  1x12@  103
standing military press 3x8@ 110
side lateral raise 3x8@ 15  leg extension 2x12 
squats 2x12


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 5, 2003)

tri pressdown's  4x8@ 72
overhead extensions  3x8@ 45
bb bench 3x8@ 130
db bench 3x8@ 40
db flys 3x8@ 25

did not feel like doing a fucking workout tonight....left arm hurts...have a headache....and I hate it when the wife goes outta town on a biz trip (ok , well someone has to pay for all the supps I take    ) and I stay here and babysit grandma and the kid, and the dogs (3) and the cats (5)...thank god the fish died     ok bitch time over...back to playing beach tennis


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 9, 2003)

bb curl 2x8  70
db curl 1x8  15  2x8  25  1x8 40
military press  2x8  70

leg extension 2x12
squat 2x 12


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 11, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns    3x8@ 72  2x8@  90
bb bench   3x8@  130   2x8@  168


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 13, 2003)

db curls 1x8@  15  1x8@  25  1x8@  40
bb curls  3x8@  70

side lateral raise 2x8@  25

lat pulldowns  3x8@  103

military press  3x8@  110

squats  3x12

leg extensions  3x12


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2003)

tri's   pressdowns  4x8@  60
overhead extensions  3x8@  45

bench press  3x8@  168
db bench  2x@  40


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 18, 2003)

bi's  db curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  25  3x8@  40
bb curl  3x8@  80
lat pulldowns  3x8@  103
military press  1x8@ 110


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

LOOKING GOOOOOOD Mike!~!!!!!  
Keep up your hard work!! I bet u are looking HOT!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks Stacey    but I dont know how hot a 52 year old can look
             almost 53    (damn.....I'm older than oldboob himself)  I mean Albob


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 22, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns 1x8@  72  3x10@  72
overhead extensions 1x8 @ 45  3x8@ 51
db fly's  3x8@  25
bb bench  1x5@  168  3x6@ 174


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 24, 2003)

bi's    preacher curls  (db's)  2x8@  25  2x8@ 40  (bb)  2x8@ 51  2x8@  80


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 26, 2003)

tri's
pressdowns  3x8@ 72  1x8@  90
overhead extension  1x8@  51
bb bench  1x8@  118  1x8@  168  1x8@  174
db bench   2x8@  40
db fly''s  3x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 29, 2003)

workout
db curls  2x8@  15  2x8@  25  2x8@  40  1x8@ 45
bb curl  2x8@  80
lat pulldowns  4x8@  90
military press  3x8@  100
side lateral raise  1x8@  15  1x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 31, 2003)

tri's   pressdowns  2x10@  44  2x10@  60  2x10@  72  2x10@  90
overhead extension  3x8@  51
bb bench  (cg)  3x8@  118  (vwg)  3x8@  118
db bench  3x8@  45
db flys  3x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 2, 2003)

db curls  2x8@ 25  2x8@ 45
bb curl 1x8@ 80
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 90

squats  2x10


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 4, 2003)

tri pressdowns  3x8@  90
overhead extension  3x8@  51

bb bench  1x8@  168  2x8@  174
db bench  3x8@  45

db fly's  3x8@  25

side lateral raise  2x8@  15  1x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 6, 2003)

db curls 3x8@  15  3x8@ 25  3x8@ 45
bb curl 2x8@ 80
lat pulldowns 3x8@ 90
standing military press  db's 3x8@  25    

got a good deal at sears on a 210lb weight set for 99.00  (at least I think it was a good deal)


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 8, 2003)

tri pressdowns 3x8@ 72
preacher curls (tri bar)  3x8@  60

bb bench 3x8@ 165   1x8@ 170
db bench 3x8@ 45

db fly's 3x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 10, 2003)

16 july 2002
right calf: 15 1/2
left calf: 15 1/2
right quad: 23 3/4
left quad: 23
right forearm: 12 3/4
left forearm: 12 1/4
right bicep: 14 3/4
left bicep: 14
chest: 44 3/4
waist: yeah right lol (fat)   was 43
weight: 198


today  10 sep 2003
right calf: 16 1/2
left calf: 16
right quad: 23 1/2
left quad: 23  1/2
right forearm: 13
left forearm: 12 1/2
right bicep: 15
left bicep: 14 3/4
chest: 44 1/2
waist: 39 1/2
weight: 199 1/2

not much change in a bit over a year  weigh has gone from a low of 193 to as high as 210, but has stayed under 200 for the last 3 weeks.  during the year I have tried 1 test  (twice)      ab-solved (using now)  leptigen  (using now) and swole  (just started 2 days ago)


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 10, 2003)

bi's    db curls  2x8@  25  2x8@  45
         bb curls  3x8@  80

lat pull downs  (cg)  2x8@  72  2x8@  90  2x8@  103

seated rows  1x8@  115  1x8@  147  1x8@  175


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 12, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns  2x8@  60  2x8@  72  2x8@  90
preacher curls  (tricep bar)  3x8@  70
db fly's   3x8@  15


bench  bb  2x8@  115  2x8@ 135  1x8@  165   1x8@  170  1x8@  175  1x8@  180


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 14, 2003)

bi's

hammer curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  30  3x8@ 45

lat pulldowns  

3x8@  103

seated rows

3x8@  145

side lateral raise

3x8@  15

military press  (standing) 

3x8@  100


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 16, 2003)

tri's
cg bench bb 1x8@  115  1x8@  125  1x8@  135
pressdowns  1x8@  72

bench bb

1x8@  115  1x8@  125  1x8@  135  1x8@  175  1x6@  185

db flys  3x8@  15


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 20, 2003)

tri's  pressdowns  2x8@  60  2x8@  72  2x8@ 90

bench  bb  2x8@  115  1x8@ 170  1x7@  185 1x2   @ 200  

military press bb (standing)   1x8@ 80

shoulder press  db  2x8@  35


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 22, 2003)

bi's

hammer curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  30  3x8@  45  1x6@  50
lat pulldowns  2x8@  90  1x12 @  90  2x8@  103

side lateral raise   2x8@  15

seated rows  3x8@  145


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 24, 2003)

ok in order

chest
bb bench  2x8@  120  1x8@  130  1x8@  150  1x8@  170 1x8@  180  1x6@  185

fly's   db   2x8@  15  2x8@  25

db bench  1x8@  25

tri's  
tri pressdowns  3x8@  72  2x8@  90


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 26, 2003)

bi's

db curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  25  3x8@  30

side lateral raise  2x8@  15  1x8@  25

lat pulldowns  3x10 @ 103

seated rows  3x8@  145

standing military press   2x8@  80


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 28, 2003)

bench  bb

1x8@ 135  1x8@ 165  1x8@ 175  1x8@ 185  1x5@ 190

bench  cg    bb    3x8@  120


db fly's  2x8@  15  2x8@  25  1x8@  30


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 30, 2003)

db curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  25  3x8@  45

side lateral raise   2x8@ 15 2x8@ 25

lat pulldowns   3x8 @ 103

seated rows   1x8@ 147  1x8@  175  1x8@  209

standing military press   2x8@ 80


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 2, 2003)

bench bb

1x8@ 120 1x8@ 165  1x8@ 185 1x6@ 190

bench cg bb 1x8@ 50   1x8@  60  1x8@  70  (going above the chest  forearm to bicep, really didnt feel anything so I'll try starting with 80 next time)


db fly's  2x8@ 25 2x8@ 30

tricep pressdowns  3x8@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 4, 2003)

hammer curls 3x8@ 15 3x8@ 25 3x8@ 45

side lateral raise 2x8@ 25

lat pulldowns 3x8 @ 103

seated rows 1x8@ 147  1x8@ 209


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 6, 2003)

bb bench  (incline)
 1x8@  115  1x8@  125 1x8@  135
bb bench  (flat)
  1x8@  125  1x8@  135  1x8@  165

 bb bench cg 
  3x8@  115

db fly's
  3x8@  30  1x8@  45

tricep pressdowns
  1x8@  72  1x8@  90  1x8@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 8, 2003)

db curls  3x8@  25

bb curl  1x8@  80  1x8@  90  1x8@  100

side lateral raise  3x8@  15  1x8@  30

lat pulldowns  3x12 @  103

seated rows  2x8@  147


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 10, 2003)

bench
1x15 @  95  1x8@  165  1x8@  175  1x8@  185  1x4 @  190

db fly's  3x8@  25  2x8@  30

triceps   (cg bench)
3x8@  95   (forearm to bicep,  top of chest.....felt it this time lol)

tricep pressdowns
3x8@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 12, 2003)

db's  (hammer curls)
3x8@  15  3x8@  25  3x8@  35  2x8@  45

side lateral raise 
2x8@  15  2x8@  20  2x8@  25  (last set at 25 was not a pretty sight)

lat pulldowns
3x10@  103

seated rows
2x8@  115


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 14, 2003)

bb bench  3x8@  165
tri's  pressdowns   1x10@  60 1x10@  72  1x10@  90  1x8@  103
db fly's  1x10@  15  1x10@  20  1x10@  25  1x8@  35


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 16, 2003)

db curls  2x8@  15   2x8@ 20  2x8@ 25  1x10@  15  1x10@  20  1x10@  25
bb curls  3x6@  100
lat pulldowns  3x12 @  90
side lateral raise 2x8@  15  1x8@  20


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 16, 2003)

Mike : 
You sure have a lot to be proud about - wow...you are really making some great progress here!! Take it from another oldie (I just turned 49 in August)...it's amazing to be able to lose 3 1/2 inches on the waist in a bit over a year...and the best thing is that it's good weight loss! Even better, it looks like you've built some muscle mass....I have a feeling I could learn a lot from your experience here. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 19, 2003)

bb bench  1x8@  115  1x8@  175  1x8@ 185  1x6@  190  1x5@  190
tri pressdowns  1x12@  60  1x12@   72 1x12@  90

db fly's  1x12@  15  1x12@  20  1x12@  25  1x8@  35


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the encouraging words, Mike - I get kinda frustrated over not doing as much as I've done - but I'm learning a lot in the process, I guess. If I can ever get this healed, I'll be able to set some real goals again...!! 

Hey - keep up the good work! I know it's harder at this age, but I'm really glad I started doing this stuff.


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 22, 2003)

db curls  1x8@  15  1x8@  20  2x8@ 45 1x10@  15  1x10@  20
bb curls  1x8@  100 1x8@  105

lat pulldowns  2x12@  90

side lateral raises  1x8@  15  1x8@  20 1x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 25, 2003)

got a bit of a cold so this workout really sucked

db fly's
3x12@  15  3x12@  25  2x8@  35  2x8@  45

bb bench

165x0   took it off the rack....decided it was beter off back on the rack.....dropped the weight down to 115   got that for 8.......thought I'd try 165 again.....barely got that for 6....enough bench for this workout    

tri pressdowns  1x6@ 90   and that 6 was hard to do    so that was it for this workout

theres always next time    

ok  went back out and did somemore

tri  pressdowns
2x12 @  60  2x12 @  72  2x12@  90

bench  bb  (cg)  1x8@  125

I may yet get through an entire workout before the night is over


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 27, 2003)

db hammer curls
3x8@  20  3x8@  35
bb curl
2x8@  105

lat pulldowns
3x10@  90

side lateral raise
2x8@  15

seated rows
2x8@  147

db shrugs  
2x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 29, 2003)

bb bench
1x8@  125  1x8@  165  1x8@  180  1x8@  190

db fly's
2x10@  20  2x10@  25  2x10@  35

reverse bb curls preacher bench
3x8@  40

tri pressdowns
2x10@  72  2x10@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Oct 31, 2003)

bb curls
3x10@  40  1x8@  105  1x5@  110

db curls
3x8@  35

lat pulldowns
4x12@  103

side laterals
3x8@  15

(note to self.....remember to do that breathing thingy while working out...head will feel so much better if you do  )


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 2, 2003)

tri pressdowns
2x10@  60  2x10@  72  4x10@  90

db fly's (incline)
2x10@  15  2x10@ 20  2x10@  25

bench bb  (incline)
2x8@  115  2x8@  125

(didnt know if I would do a workout today since I did that brain fart the last time.....my head still hurts)


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 6, 2003)

ok   tuesday's workout is as follows

db hammer curls
3x8@  25  3x8@  35 3x8@  45

bb curl
warm up set at 40
1x7@  90  
(dropped my weight down to 90 since the last time I did them I was doing them at 105 for 8 and it was on the 7th rep that I thought  I was holding my breath and my head was gonna explode....even though I did finish the 8 reps and went on to do 110 for 5.   this time on the 7th rep I could feel my neck on the right side tensing up really bad and  the back of my head start to hurt again....so I said ok no more for today  lol)


todays workout

tri pressdowns
3x10 @  60  3x10@  72  1x10@  90

db fly's (incline)  since the bench was still set up for that
3x10@  20

be glad when I'm over this cold or whatever it is and I start to feel like I really wanna workout instead of just going out there and playing with the weights......

oh yeah one more rant....I've gained 3lbs.....up to 205
WTF????????


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 11, 2003)

bi's
db curls  1x8@  15  1x8@  25  1x8@  35
bb curls  3x8@  60

db press  3x8@  25

side lateral raise
3x8@  15

lat pressdown  3x10@  90

thought taking a few days off would make me glad to get back out and hit the weights, but I must be getting the holiday blues already.......its more like...ok I did it but big flipping deal


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 13, 2003)

bb bench
1x8@  125  1x8@  145  1x8@  165  1x8@  185

db fly's
2x10@  25

tri (cg) bench bb
1x10@  45  1x10@  60  1x10@  95

tri pressdown  1x10@ 60 1x10@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 15, 2003)

bi's  db curls  2x8@  20  2x8@  25  2x8@  35
bb preacher curl  2x8@  60

lat pulldowns  2x15@  72  2x15@  90
seated rows  2x8@  148

side lateral (one arm at a time)  2x8@  15 2x8@ 20
military press (standing)  2x8@  60


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 17, 2003)

bb bench
1x8@ 95  1x8@ 115  1x8@  165  1x5@  185  2x6@  185
(ok reps on 185 sucked....but at least this time my head wasnt killing me)
db fly's
2x8@  25  2x8@  35
(cg) bb bench
2x8@  115 2x8@  135
overhead extensions
2x8@  60


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 20, 2003)

bi's db curls 2x8@ 15  2x8@ 20 2x8@ 25 2x8@ 35
reverse curls 3x8@  40
bb curls  3x8@  60

side lateral  1x8@ 5  2x8@ 20

lat pulldowns  1x8@  103
reverse grip lat pulldowns  7x8@ 103


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 23, 2003)

bb bench incline
3x10@  115  3x10@  135
db fly's
3x8@ 15  3x8@  20  3x8@  25
pec deck
3x8@  62
tri pressdowns
3x10@  60  3x10@  72  2x8@  90
standing overhead extensions
3x8@ 40


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 25, 2003)

bi's
db curls  3x8@  15  3x8@  20 2x8@  25
bb curls  3x8@  40  2x8@ 80

side lateral
2x8@ 15  2x8@  20

lat pulldowns
3x10@  90  4x10@ 103


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 27, 2003)

bb bench  (incline)
1x8@  115  1x8@  135  1x8@  145  1x8@ 150
(cg incline)
3x8@  80  (keeping elbows tucked in did seem to help my shoulders on both bench and cg)
db fly's (incline)
2x10@  15  2x10@  25  2x10@  35
overhead extension curl bar
1x8@  40  2x10@  40
pressdowns
2x8@  90


----------



## Mike51 (Nov 29, 2003)

db hammer curls
1x8@  15 20 25 35 45
bb curls
2x8@  40  2x8@  80
lat pulldowns
2x12 @  90  3x12@ 103
side laterals
1x8@  10 15 20 25


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 1, 2003)

bb bench (incline)
1x10@ 80  1x10@ 115  1x10@ 145 
bb bench (flat)
2x8@ 165  1x8@  185
db fly's (flat)
2x10@  25  2x8@  35  1x8@  45
tri pressdown
1x10@  60  1x10@  72  2x10@  90  1x10@  72  1x10@  60
curl bar overhead extension
3x10@  50


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 4, 2003)

db curls
1x8@  20  2x8@ 24  2x8@  35  1x8@  40
lat pulldowns
1x12@  60  1x12@  72  1x12@  90  1x12@  103
side laterals  
2x8@  20  2x8@  25
bb curls
2x8@  50 2x8@ 80


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 6, 2003)

tri's
v-bar pressdown
1x15@  60  1x15@  72  2x15@  90  1x15@  72 1x15@  60
overhead extension  curl bar
2x8@  60
db fly's  (incline)
2x15@  15  2x12@  20  2x8@  25
bb bench (incline)
2x8@  115
done in the order I wrote them down in...so yeah my arms were already cooked when I got to bench


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 9, 2003)

bi's  3x8@  20  3x8@ 25  2x8@  35  2x8@  40
lat pulldowns  4x15@  103
side lateral's  3x8@ 15
bb curl  3x8@  60


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 11, 2003)

db fly's (incline)
3x12@  20  3x12@  25  2x12@  30
bb bench (incline)
3x5@  165
tri pressdown
2x12@  72  2x10@  90 1x8@  103  2x10@  90  2x12@  72
overhead extension
2x8@  60


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 13, 2003)

bi's 2x8@  10  20  30  40 
lat pulldowns  (reverse grip) 1x15@ 72  90  103
side lateral's 2x10@ 10   15
bb curl 2x8@ 62  1x8@  82  92
bb curl preacher bench (reverse grip)  2x10@  30


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 15, 2003)

db fly's (incline)
2x12@ 20 2x12@ 30 2x8@ 40
bb bench (incline)
2x6@ 165  1x7@  165
tri pressdown
3x8@  103  2x10@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 18, 2003)

db curls
1x10@  10 15 20 25 30 / 30 25 20 15 10
side laterals
2x8@  10 15 20
lat pulldowns
3x8@  103
3x8@  103  (reverse grip)


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 20, 2003)

db fly's (incline)
2x12@ 20 2x12@ 30 2x12@ 35
bb bench (incline)
3x5@  170
tri pressdown
2x10@  72  90
overhead extensions
2x8@  67


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 22, 2003)

db curls
2x8@  20  25  30  35  40
bb curls
2x8@  72  1x8@  92
side laterals
2x8@  20
lat pulldowns
5x8@  90


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 24, 2003)

db fly's  (incline)
3x10@  25
3x10@  35
2x8@    45
bb bench  (incline)
2x6@  170
1x5@  170
tri pressdowns
2x12@  72
2x10@  90
1x8@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 1, 2004)

I think one day I will get over this cold......no workout for over a week now and I'm getting tired of being sick and tired


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

GET WELL SOON


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Mike..........like your consistency in your journal, wish I could be more consistent ..........hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks Stacey and Katie

well still have my cold..but starting to feel a bit better.....got back from SLC about 4:30 today.  wanted to use the gym at the hotel last nite but thought it best to wait a few more days


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 18, 2004)

db curls 4x8@ 20
bb curls  3x8@  30

great workout


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 20, 2004)

tri pressdowns
4x15@  60
overhead extension
3x10@  40
db flys's
3x10@  20


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 22, 2004)

bi's
db curls  2x8@ 20  2x8@ 25 2x8@  30

lat pulldowns  3x12@  103

finding it hard to get back into doing any workouts after that damn cold


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 24, 2004)

tri pressdowns
3x8@  72

bb bench (incline)
2x8@  115  2x8@ 135  1x8@  145

db fly's
2x8@  15  2x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 26, 2004)

bi's
bb curl  3x8@  67
hammer curls 1x8@ 20  1x8@ 25  1x8@  30

lat pulldowns 3x8@  62

side lateral's  2x8@  15  1x8@  20


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

training's looking great!


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 28, 2004)

bb bench (incline)
3x8@  145  1x5@  145

db fly's

2x10@  15  2x10@  25

tri pressdowns

2x8@  72

overhead extensions

2x8@  67


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 30, 2004)

bi's
db curls  3x8@  25  2x8@ 30
bb curls  2x8@  80

lat pulldowns  6x10@  103

side lateral's  2x8@  15  2x8@  20  1x8@  25


----------



## katie64 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi MIke, your always so consistent,  wish I could be, what kind of diet are you doing??? Have you listed your goals, stats etc. guess I should read through your journal....


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Katie

I'm on that famous see food diet right now  

havent listed stats in awhile and the only thing I know right now is that I'm over 200lbs


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 1, 2004)

tri's
tri pressdowns  2x10@ 72  2x8@  90  1x8@  103
overhead extension  2x8@  37  1x8@  67

bb bench (flat)
1x8@  145  1x8@  150 1x8@  155  1x8@  165 1x8@  175

db fly's
2x8@?  20/25    1x8@ 30

ok I grabbed 2 sets which I thought was one set 20's and the other 30's...turned out the 20's were one 20 and one 25,  didnt know till I reracked them


----------



## katie64 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> Hi Katie
> 
> I'm on that famous see food diet right now
> ...


I think it's easier for men to be on a C-food diet, at least your consistent with your training, that counts for alot,


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 1, 2004)

I tend to stay between 197 and 205 for some reason.  even with that cold I only went down to 197, and right now at just a hair under 202 (and I had ice cream and cake last night)

have to check my stats but I just checked  my right arm and forearm and forearm was 13 and bicep was 14 1/4 cold and 16 1/2 cold flexed.

katie
have fun down in Fl   I grew up?  down in st pete  (but according to some I've never grown up)


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> I tend to stay between 197 and 205 for some reason.  even with that cold I only went down to 197, and right now at just a hair under 202 (and I had ice cream and cake last night)
> 
> have to check my stats but I just checked  my right arm and forearm and forearm was 13 and bicep was 14 1/4 cold and 16 1/2 cold flexed.
> ...



How tall are you???? Your stats sound good, I think  I'm obviously no expert, hehehe    What are your goals???

Yea, I can't wait to get down there, I just really need to be around some cool people right now, my Uncle's are awesome, they are very funny and laid back, so is my brother, so it will be a very relaxing time for me 

I believe we should never grow up, how boring is that  

IC/Cake............NO fair


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm short....only 5'9  (at least to me I'm short)

I think the only goal I've set for myself was that I wanted to bench 200 before I turned 53.....(it may only have been 2 reps, but hey I did it  )  so I dont really set goals,  I just go out to the garage and workout and if it feels good then I'll push a bit more.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

kudos to you for all your hard work Mike! serious it really impresses me! If my father(a tad older then you) had even NEAR the motivation you did and attitude I think that I would drop dead! 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks AJ ......very nice of you to say that  (but really?  there's people older than me?????)      I'm only teasing   

and you keep up your good work.  I enjoy reading your journal also


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 3, 2004)

bi's
db curls  1x8@  15  20  25  30  35
bb curls  2x8@  67  2x8@  80

lat pulldowns  3x10@  103

side laterals  2x8! 15  2x8@  20  1x8@  25


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> I'm short....only 5'9  (at least to me I'm short)
> 
> I think the only goal I've set for myself was that I wanted to bench 200 before I turned 53.....(it may only have been 2 reps, but hey I did it  )  so I dont really set goals,  I just go out to the garage and workout and if it feels good then I'll push a bit more.


  Awesome,  mini-goals work best for me, take care


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 5, 2004)

bb bench
1x5@  165  175  185
bb bench  (cg)
2x8@  115  1x8@ 125
db fly's
2x6@  25  30  35
tri pressdowns
2x8@  72  90
overhead extensions
3x10@  47


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 7, 2004)

db curls
2x8@ 20  2x8@  25  (c curls)
bb curls
2x8@ 85
lat pulldowns
2x10@  90  2x8@  103
seated rows
3x8@  147
standing military press 
2x8@ 85  1x8@  105
side laterals
2x8@  15  1x8@ 25


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 9, 2004)

bench (flat)
2x12@  125  1x8@  165  2x6@  185
db fly's
2x8@ 20  2x8@  30 1x8@  40
tri pressdowns
2x10@  70  2x8@  90  1x6@  103
overhead extensions
2x8@ 52
cg bench (incline)
1x8@ 67  (did those on my short bench, arms were already so tired  didnt know if I was gonna get up or not)


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 11, 2004)

bi's
db's  hammer curls (up)  1x8@  15  25  35  45  (down)  40 30 20 10
bb curls  1x8@  67  2x8@  80

side laterals
2x8@ 10  20 1x8@  30

seated rows
2x8@  115  2x8@  147

lat pulldowns
1x8@  72  1x8@  90  3x8@  103

standing military press
2x8@  80


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

Keep'r going! your doing great! 
I SERIOUSLY (not joking) need to get my dad on here!! he needs to learn some lessons from you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Mike-- Your doing sooo great!!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 13, 2004)

lite one today    in this order

bb bench (cg)
3x8@  45  3x8@  95  2x8@  155
bb bench
1x8@  155  1x8@  165
tri pressdown
1x8@  60
db fly's
4x10@  20
tri pressdowns
1x8@  60  1x8@  90

AJ and Stacey (and Katie who's on vacation)
I hope you ladies have a wonderful V-Day


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 15, 2004)

military press (standing)
1x8@  80  1x8@  105  1x8@  120
lat pulldowns
3x10@  90
db c curls
up  1x8@  15  20  25  down  25  20  15
preacher bb curls
1x8@ 67  77  82
seated rows (I forgot them)
2x8@  147  1x8@  175
side laterals
2x10@  15  2x8@  20
lat pulldowns
2x8@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 17, 2004)

bb bench
1x8@  165  1x8@  185  1x6@  195  1x5@  200
tri pressdowns
2x12@  72  2x10@ 90  1x8@103
db fly's
2x8@ 25  1x8@ 30 1x8@  35  1x8@ 40
overhead extensions
2x10@  42  1x8@  52
bb bench  (cg)
1x(down) 12  10 8@ 95
3x12@  45


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 19, 2004)

db curls
3x8@ 15  2x8@  20  1x8@  25
lat pulldowns
4x10@  103
bb preacher curls
3x8@  45  (reverse grip)---->  3x8@  45
bb curls
1x8@  80  1x8@  100
standing military press
1x8@ 100  1x8@  110  1x8@  115
side laterals
2x10@  15  2x8@  20
seated rows
3x8@  147


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 21, 2004)

bb bench
1x20@  45   
2x10@  115
2x8@ 165
1x5@  190  (sad     )
1x7@  190

db fly's  (incline)
2x12@  20
2x10@  30
1x8@  40

tri pressdowns
(straight bar)  3x12@  72
(v bar) 2x10@  90

cg bb bench
3x10@  60

overhead extension
3x8@  67


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 23, 2004)

standing military press
2x8@  110  1x7@  130

lat pulldowns
4x10@  90

side laterals
3x12@  15

seated rows
4x8@  147

db c curls
3x10@  20

ez curl's
1x8@  67


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 25, 2004)

bb bench
1x10@  60  115  165  175
1x6@  185  195
1x3@  205

db flys
3x8@  25

tri pressdowns
3x15@  72

overhead extensions
1x10@  67
1x10@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 27, 2004)

db curls
2x8@  20  25  30

lat pulldowns
2x10@  72  90  103

standing military press
3x8@  80


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 29, 2004)

bb bench
1x10@  115
1x10@  165
3x3@  200
1x8@  165

db fly's
2x8@  35
1x8@  45

tri pressdowns
2x12@  72
2x10@  90
1x8@  103

cg bb bench
3x10@  85

overhead extensions
2x8@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 2, 2004)

db hammer curls
2x8@  25

bb curls
2x8@  80
1x8@  100

standing military press
2x8@ 100
1x8@ 110

side laterals
2x8@  25

lat pulldowns
2x10@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 4, 2004)

bb bench
1x12@  75
1x8@  115
2x8@  165
1x6@  195
3x4@  200

db fly's
4x10@  20

tri pressdowns
4x8@  90

cg bench
4x8@  115

overhead extension
1x8@  72  (what a wuss, only one set)


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 6, 2004)

bi's
db curls
1x8@  15  20  25  30  35  40
bb curls
3x8@  72
2x8@  80

lat pull downs
3x10@  90

standing military press
3x10@  80
2x10@  100


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 8, 2004)

bb bench
1x10@  95
1x8@  165
3x5@  200
cg bb bench (incline)
3x8@  95
2x8@  115
db fly's (incline)
2x10@ 10  20  30
tri pressdowns
2x8@  90


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 10, 2004)

ok changing things up a bit
legs and back
squats
2x8@  100
1x8@  120  ( I now remember why I dont do legs)   
leg extensions
3x10@  115

lat pulldowns
4x10@  90
seated rows
4x8@  147


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 12, 2004)

bi's
db curls
3x8@  15
curl bar
3x8@  37
2x8@  72
side laterals
2x12@  15
2x8@  20
standing mil press
2x8@  100


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 14, 2004)

bb bench incline
1x8@  115
1x8@  135
1x8@ 155
flat
1x8@  175
1x6@  200
1x4@  205

db fly's
3x10@  25
3x8@  35
1x6@  45

tri pressdowns
1x10@  72
2x10@  90
1x10@  103

cg bb bench
1x8@  115
1x8@  125

overhead extension
4x10@  37


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Mike looks like some GREAT workouts going on!!  
My Dad told me this weekend that he is going to start lifting weights a few times a week!  I was soo proud of him! I should get him to read your journal!


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 15, 2004)

AJ..... thats great your dads starting to lift a few times a week      and you should be proud of him.   I know with your help and knowledge he'll be hitting his goals in no time  

 you keep up your good work also.........I really enjoy reading your journal


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 16, 2004)

legs and back

leg extensions
3x10#  75
2x10@  96
2x10@  115

squats
yes     

calf raises
2x15

lat pulldowns
2x10@ 60
2x10@  72
2x10@ 90

seated rows
2x10@  115
2x10@  147


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

Mike , 

Just noticed this 





> I don't do legs


 LOL  

Leg day sucks doesn't it ?  Sometimes anyway.  

Keep up the good work, those of us not as young as the rest of the members have to show them young whips a thing or two.

Gary


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Gary

yesterdays leg day wasnt so bad... did more on some and less on others and I can walk today   (not only walk...but sit down and stand up by myself)   

been reading your journal....very nice numbers your doing....


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 18, 2004)

standing mil press
1x12@ 100
1x10@ 120
1x8@   130
1x5@   140

side laterals
3x8@  20


bb curl
1x8@  77
1x8@  90
1x6@  100


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 20, 2004)

bb bench
1x12@  115
4x8@  165
1x5@  190
1x3@  200

tri pressdowns
6x8@  72

overhead extensions
5x10@  37
1x8@  72

db fly's (incline)
5x8@  30

cg bb bench
2x12@  65


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 22, 2004)

lat pulldowns
2x10@  72
2x10@  90
2x10@  103

seated rows
3x8@115

leg extensions
2x15@  75
2x12@  96
2x10@ 115
2x8@  137

squats  (yes)  not enough weight to write down         

   but it was 4 sets of 12

calf raises
2x12@ 100


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

oh hush.. dont be so hard on yourself. No one to compare yourself too. write the weights! your workouts always impress me! and you are doing awesome!!


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 22, 2004)

trust me    the weight will never be high when I squat.       ok  it was under 100 but higher than  50


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

Mike ,

Do you work out at home or at a gym ?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> trust me    the weight will never be high when I squat.       ok  it was under 100 but higher than  50



Have you seen the squat weights in my journal?  Odds are you're doing more than that.


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 22, 2004)

Gary    I work out at home in the garage  (no squat rack)

Monolith   I checked     your doing more than me  

 I just started doing squats a few weeks ago...so I know it will take some time to get into it and I'm just having fun right now.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> Gary    I work out at home in the garage  (no squat rack)
> 
> Monolith   I checked     your doing more than me
> ...




Have you ever tried lunges ?  They are brutual and don't require a  lot of weight.


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 23, 2004)

did those way back when       and didnt think of doing them now...thanks Gary   I'll have to work them in


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 24, 2004)

bi's   db curls
2x8@ 20
2x8@ 30
1x8@ 40
1x6@ 50

standing mil press  (started these using my bench lowered the stands, figured it would be easier than picking it off the floor...I was wrong   )
1x8@  95  
1x8@  115
1x7@  140  (floor)

bb curls
1x8@  80
1x8@  90
1x5@  115

side laterals

1x8@  25
1x6@  30
1x4@  35


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 26, 2004)

bb bench
1x12@  45
1x12@  115
1x12@  165
1x8@  185
1x4@  205  (now were getting to the wuss part   )
1x2@  210

tri pressdowns
1x10@  44
1x10@  60
1x10@  72
1x10@  90
1x10@  103
1x10@  90
1x10@  72
1x10@  60
1x10@  44

db fly's  (incline)
2x12@  15
2x12@  25
2x12@  35
1x8@  50

overhead extensions
2x10@  37
1x10@  47
1x10@ 57


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

great bb bench!!


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 28, 2004)

seated rows
2x12@  82
2x10@  115
2x8@    147
2x6@    175
2x4@    209

lat pulldowns
4x8@  103

leg extension
2x12@  75
2x12@  96
2x10@  115
2x8@    137

squat
1x12@  80   (warm up)
1x10@  100 (warmer)
1x8@    120 (damn over warmed     maybe next time)


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 30, 2004)

bi's
db curls
1x12@  20
1x12@  25
1x10@  30
1x8@    35
1x4@    50

bb curls
1x12@  62
1x10@  80
1x7@    100

standing mil press
1x15@  100
1x10@  130

side laterals
1x10@  20
1x8@    30


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 1, 2004)

bb bench
1x15@  115
1x8@ 185
1x6@  205
1x2@  210

db fly's  (incline)
2x10@  35
1x10@  45
1x6@  50

tri pressdowns
3x10@  70

overhead extensions
2x10@  57


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*
> squat
> 1x12@  80   (warm up)
> 1x10@  100 (warmer)
> 1x8@    120 (damn over warmed     maybe next time)    *_


_*

I don't care who ya are .. That's funny !

You're doing great man !*_


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 3, 2004)

legs?
squats
1x15@  100
1x10@  120
1x8@     140

leg extensions
2x12@  96
1X10@  115
1X8@     137

lat pulldowns
2x12@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 5, 2004)

db curls
1x10@  10
1x10@  20
1x10@  25
1x10@  30
1x10@  35

bb curls
1x12@  67
1x8@  100
1x4@  110
1x2.5  @  115  (now does that .5 count?)

standing mil press
2x12@  115

side lat's
2x10@  20


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 7, 2004)

bb bench
1x15@  115
1x10@  165
1x6@  200
1x2@  215
bb bench (incline)
1x10@  115
1x10@  135
1x6@  155
db fly's (incline)
3x10@  20
1x8@  30
1x8@  50
cg bb bench (incline)
1x12@  45
1x12@  65
1x10@  85
tri pressdowns
2x10@  90


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

great workouts Mike!!! 

I count .5 reps too!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

1/2 reps count  'cos you always round up to the next whole number for 1/2 or more. 1/4 reps don't count .  Good looking workouts .


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 7, 2004)

naw    I cut that workout short... thought I had to be somewhere at 1....so didnt do all the tri ex's I wanted to


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 9, 2004)

legs    
squats
1x12@  80
1x10@  110
1x8@  130

calf raises
2x8@ 130

lat pulldowns
2x12@  90
2x12@  90  (reverse grip)


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 11, 2004)

bi's
db curls
4x8@  15
2x8@  25
1x8@  35

bb curls
1x10@  80
1x10@  85
1x10@  90

standing mil press
1x15@  90
1x15@  100


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

why do you always laugh when you do legs!  

awesome work on the bb curls!!


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 11, 2004)

hey A.J.   I laugh when I do legs cause I know I have a long way to go to get where I would like to be when doing them.  so I'm just having some fun and not taking anything too seriously.



and happy easter


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 13, 2004)

bb bench  (flat)
1x15@  85
1x15@  115
1x10@  165
2x4@    200
1x6@    165

bb bench (incline)
1x8@  115
1x6@  165

db fly's
2x12@  20
1x10@  35

tri pressdowns V bar  (incline)
3x10@  90
1x8@   103

cg bb bench (incline)
2x6@  115

overhead extension
3x10@  57


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 15, 2004)

squats
2x12@  95
1x10@  115
1x8@  135

calf raises
1x15@  95
1x12@  115
1x12@  135

leg extensions
2x10@  137

lat pulldowns
2x12@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 17, 2004)

standing Mil press
1x15@  95
1x12@  115
1x9@    135
1x6@    145
1x8@    115
1x10@  95

side laterals
1x10@  20
1x8@    20
1x8@    25
1x6@    25
1x6@    30
1x4@    30

db curls
1x8@  20
1x8@  25

db preacher curls
1x8@  30
1x8@  35

bb curls
1x8@  67
1x8@  95
1x6@  105
1x12@  45
1x10@  50


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Just for grins and giggles I checked out the first page of your journal and then tha last  page.  Good job! definete improvements .


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 18, 2004)

grins and giggles?  thanks I think?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

HMMMMM  , i see your confusion, now.   Yes it was a compliment !


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 18, 2004)

I know gary   I was just goof'n


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 19, 2004)

bb bench incline
1x12@   80
1x12@   100
1x12@   120
1x8@     140
1x6@     160
1x4@     175

db fly's incline
2x12@  25
2x8@    35
2x15@  15

tri pressdowns
2x15@  90
1x8@    103

cg bb bench incline
3x10@  80

standing overhead extensions (I couldnt tilt my body far enough to get an incline on this one)    
2x10@  57


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 21, 2004)

bb rows
1x10@  45
1x10@  95
1x10@  125
1x8@    145

squats
1x12@  95
1x12@  125
1x12@  145
1x10@  95

leg extensions
1x15@  96
1x15@  115
1x15@  137

lat pulldowns
1x10@  72
1x10@  90
1x10@ 103


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey  you are getting good at that squat thingy !   TGIF !


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 23, 2004)

standing Mil press
1x15@  45
1x15@  65
1x15@  85
1x15@  105
1x13@  125
1x7@    135
1x10@  105
1x10@  95

bb curls
1x15@  45
1x15@  65
1x15@  85
1x10@  95
1x5@   105
1x10@  85
1x12@  65
1x10@  45
1x8@  45

(note)  none of those squat thingy's today   nope   nope nope


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your making good progress!! Keep it up!   Have a good weekend.


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 25, 2004)

bb bench incline
2x15@  80
2x10@  130
1x3@    180
now we get to the good part  I figure 180 on incline is a bit rough today so I'll change to flat and do 180 then back it down to 160,  I unrack 180 and it goes down.....and stays there.....that was not good and it was the end of my bench for the day


Tri pressdowns v bar
3x15@  72

overhead extensions
2x12@  45

"no smilies were harmed in the making of this post"


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 25, 2004)

again  lol
bb bench flat
1x8@  115
1x8@  135
1x8@  155
1x8@  175
1x3@  195
1x8@  115

db fly's
2x8@  30
2x8@  35
1x8@  50

overhead extensions
1x10@  37
1x8@  65
1x8@  75


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 27, 2004)

squat thingy's
1x15@  45
1x15@  90
1x10@  115

calf raises
1x20@  45
1x20@  90
1x20@  115

leg extensions
3x15@  96
2x12@  115
1x10@  137


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 29, 2004)

bb curls
1x15@  45
1x10@  65
1x10@  85
1x8@   105
1x5@   115
1x  I'm claiming 3@  125  (ok I did a half rep and said nope this aint cutting it, so I got 2 reps and then another half...so its 3 like I said) 
1x8@   45

Mil press
1x15@  85
1x15@  105
1x10@  115
1x8@    125

lat pulldowns
2x8@  103


----------



## Mike51 (May 1, 2004)

bb bench
2x10@  115
2x8@    135
2x8@    165
1x8@    185
1x2@    205
1x15@   45

cg bb bench incline
1x15@  45
1x15@  65
1x15@  85
1x15@  105

db fly's incline
1x10@  25
1x15@  25
1x10@  35

tri pressdowns
3x12@  72
1x10@  90

cg bb overhead extensions
2x6@  75


----------



## Mike51 (May 3, 2004)

squat thingy's
1x8@  115
1x8@  165
1x7@  185
1x6@  165
1x8@  135
1x8@  115

calf raises
1x15@  135
1x15@  115

leg exrensions
3x15@  96


----------



## Mike51 (May 5, 2004)

lite one today

seated incline db curls (alt)
4x8@  20
1x8@  30

standing bb curls
2x10@  45
2x10@  65
1x8@   75

standing Mil press
2x15@  45
2x12@  65
1x10@  75

side laterals
2x8@    10
1x12@  20


----------



## Mike51 (May 7, 2004)

bb bench (flat)
3x10@  115
2x10@  135
1x10@  155
1x9@    175

bb bench (incline)
1x10@  45
1x12@  65
1x12@  75
1x12@  85

db fly's
2x10@  20
2x10@  25
1x10@  30

tri pressdowns  v bar
2x10@  72
2x10@  90
1x10@  103

cg bench (incline)
2x12@  65
1x12@  75

overhead extensions
3x12@  37
1x10@  65
1x10@  70


----------



## Mike51 (May 9, 2004)

squats
1x12@  115
1x12@  145
1x8@    175
1x6@    195
1x8@    165
1x10@  115

standing bb calf raises
1x12@  175
1x12@  195
1x12@  165
1x12@  115

seated leg extensions
2x14@  96
1x12@  115
1x10@  137


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> squats
> 1x12@  115
> 1x12@  145
> ...



Mike ,
I was reading your journal yesterday and was going to ask how the squat thingies were going .  Looks like they are going good !  Better than mine !


----------



## Mike51 (May 9, 2004)

naw not really   I bought a new bench with one of those built in squat racks so I'm pushing my luck I think.  its so much easier with one of those instead of picking the weights off the floor    who knew ???


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> naw not really   I bought a new bench with one of those built in squat racks so I'm pushing my luck I think.  its so much easier with one of those instead of picking the weights off the floor    who knew ???


 You were what ? !!!!!!!  Damn , there's no stopping you now !


----------



## Mike51 (May 11, 2004)

heavy workout    (ok at least for me)  

bb curls
1x12@  45
1x12@  65
1x12@  85
1x10@  105
1x?@    125  ok another 1/2 rep....2 reps...1/2 rep  so 3 again
(and we were swinging...........) 
1x6@    95
1x12@  45

Mil press
1x15@  45
1x15@  65
1x15@  85
1x15@  105
1x8@    125
1x10@  95
1x12@  45

and thats all there was


----------



## Mike51 (May 13, 2004)

bb bench  flat
1x12@  45
1x10@ 115
1x8@   165
1x1@   200*

db fly's flat
2x12@  20
1x12@  35
1x10@  45

cg bb bench flat
1x8@  115
1x7@  135
1x3@  145
1x12@ 45

tri pressdowns
1x10@  60
1x10@  72
1x10@  90

overhead extensions
1x15@  45


*  this was one of the worse workouts I think I've had...1 rep for 200???? and that was it?  my arms never get sore...but they hurt like hell now


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

> "no smilies were harmed in the making of this post"



Mike , what ya do for a living ?  Comedian ?  You crack me up !


----------



## Mike51 (May 23, 2004)

nope not me.....I say something I think is funny and my wife tells me to keep my day job..........(and I aint got no day job, so what do you think she's trying to tell me??????)


----------



## Mike51 (May 26, 2004)

bb bench
2x12@  45
2x12@  65
2x12@  85
1x12@  105
1x10@  125
1x10@  145

tri pressdowns
3x10@  73

standing Mil press
1x12@  45
1x12@  65
1x12@  75

I call this my .......  I'm getting over a cold and shouldnt be doing this but screw it I am anyway workout   ........


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> I call this my .......  I'm getting over a cold and shouldnt be doing this but screw it I am anyway workout   ........



Stop it !


----------



## Mike51 (May 30, 2004)

Squats
1x20@  75
1x20@  95
1x10@  115
1x10@  135
taking it easy after almost 3 weeks of not doing legs   I think I need to  

bb curls
1x50@  12
1x25@  32
1x20@  52
1x15@  72


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 1, 2004)

lat pulldowns (reverse grip)
3x12@  72
3x12@  90
3x12@  103

seated rows
3x10@ 115
3x6@  147


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 3, 2004)

bb bench incline
2x8@  135
1x8@  155
1x7@  165
1x4@  175
1x3@  185

db fly's incline
2x10@  25
2x10@  30
1x10@  35
1x8@  50

cg bb bench incline
2x8@  115
1x4@  125
1x4@  130

tri pressdowns
2x12@  72
2x8@  90

cg overhead extensions
2x12@  45
1x10@  55
1x8@    60

standing Mil press
2x10@  45
1x8@    95

side laterals
1x12@  15
1x8@    20
1x6@    25

when you cant feel your arms anymore...typing with your toes is easy    
the only tricky part is hitting the enter key


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 5, 2004)

squats
1x20@  45
1x16@  115
1x10@  165
1x5@    200

leg extensions
2x12@  115
2x10@  137

calf raises (standing bb)
1x15@  165
1x15@  175
1x15@  185

bb curls
2x12@  45
1x10@  95
1x7@    105
1x8@  65

db curls (seated)  alt
1x8@  25
1x8@  30

preacher curls
1x12@  50
1x10@  75
1x6@  100


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 7, 2004)

lat pulldowns
5x10@  103

bent rows
2x10@  100
2x8@    125

seated rows
1x8@  115
!x10@  115
1x8@  147
1x6@  175


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 9, 2004)

bb bench incline
1x8@ 95 (high)
1x8@ 115 (high)
1x6@ 165 (med)
1x3@ 185 (low)
1x8@ 115 (med)
1x8@ 135 (med)
1x4@ 155 (med)

ok before anyone says anything there are 3 setting for my incline....so I just call them low med high.....ka duh  

db fly's incline (med)
2x8@ 30
1x6@ 50

cg bb bench flat
1x10@ 45
1x8@ 115
1x8@ 135
1x6@ 145

tri pressdowns
1x15@ 60
1x15@ 72 (ouchy time  )
1x10@ 90
1x5.5@ 103
1x12@ 60

overhead extensions
1x12@ 37
1x12@ 45
1x6@ 62


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey (high) Mike (med) ! (low)    

Good looking wo!  Especially the "ouchy" triceps pressdowns.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks Gary.............yep right about the ouchy time I was starting to feel them things.....


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 11, 2004)

squats


1x20@  95
1x25@  115
1x10@  165
and then I ran outta gas....... (I know...... I should have filled the tank before I worked out    )

I'll go out later tonight and see if I can finish some of this workout........but the good news is my blood pressure is down to 128/70


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, 

You got BP problems ?   I did until i started working out and changed my diet. My tryglycerides were off the chart, cholesterol high , etc etc . Lost 40 lbs and no more high Bp , no more high cholesterol, tryglycerides are perfect !  And I'm damn cute too !  LOL


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 11, 2004)

yeah last year during my physical they took it 3 times...this year it was down a bit but the damn doc  (cute girl by the way ) said they were gonna put me on a "little white pill"  not a blue one but white   so yesterday after some blood work I had it checked  and it was 128/70...so I was happy...still cant lift worth a damn but I'm happy anyway


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 11, 2004)

ok now for the rest of the story

leg extensions
2x20@  75
2x15@  96
2x15@  115
2x10@  137

standing bb calf raises
1x30@  45
1x25@  75
1x25@  95
1x25@  115
1x25@  135
1x25@  155


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 13, 2004)

seated rows
1x8@    209
1x10@  175
1x12@  147
1x14@  115
1x16@   82

bent rows
1x12@  45
1x10@  95
1x10@  115

standing Military press
1x14@  45
1x10@  95
1x10@  115

side laterals
2c8@  20
2x8@  25

bb curls
2x12@  45
1x12@  65
1x12@  85
1x6@   105

db curls
1x8@  25
1x8@  30

front laterals
2x8@  20


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 15, 2004)

bb bench flat
1x10@  95
1x8@  165
1x5@  195

bb bench incline lo
1x6@  165
1x12@  95
1x10@  115
1x8@  135

tri pressdowns
1x10@  103


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 17, 2004)

squat
1x10@ 115
1x10@ 165
1x6@   195
1x3@   210
1x10@ 115
1x10@  95

calf raises
1x12@ 210
1x15@ 195
1x20@ 165
1x20@ 115
1x20@ 95

leg extensions
2x15@ 75
1x12@ 115
1x10@ 137

bb curls
1x12@ 45
1x8@ 95
1x6@ 115
1x8@ 75

db curls
1x8@ 30
1x5@ 50


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Mike,

Looks like you didn't run out of gas this trime. LOL  Good job !


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 17, 2004)

I know     but I like doing higher reps on these...I feel it so much more, so I guess I'll have to do lower weight with higher reps one week then higher weight  (ok at least for me   ) with lower reps the next......now all I have to do is remember all that


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> I know  but I like doing higher reps on these...I feel it so much more, so I guess I'll have to do lower weight with higher reps one week then higher weight (ok at least for me  ) with lower reps the next......now all I have to do is remember all that


I've been thinking about going high reps on squats . I can't really go as heavy as i think i should be able to because of my back and, like you , I don't think I get as much out of them at heavy weights.  Must do some research. Might do a leg priority type wo after this "bulk".


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 19, 2004)

(squats) for sure cant go as heavy with higher reps as I'd like...so for now I think I'll mainly stick with low to mid 100's and see what I can get for at least 20 reps and increase from there.  but I will work in my one or two sad little sets of 195 to 210 every once in awhile    

lat pulldowns
2x12@  103
2x14@   90
2x16@   72

tbar rows
2x10@   75
2x10@  100
2x10@  125

seated rows
3x10@  115

mil press bb standing
2x14@   45
2x10@   90
1x8@   115
1x6@   125

side laterals
2x10@  20

front laterals
2x8@  15


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 21, 2004)

bb bench incline low
2x10@  95
1x8@  135  wg
1x8@  155
1x8@  165
1x2@  195  (sad)

db fly's incline med
2x12@  25
1x12@  35
1x8@   45

tri pressdowns
3x12@  72
1x10@  90
1x6@  103  my right foot kept slipping....so that was enough of that

bb overhead extensions
1x8@  72
1x6@  82

cg bb bench incline low
1x8@  115
1x6@  135


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

yuo call 2 reps at 195 on an incline poor !   Thats pretty dang good ! 

How do you do tri pressdowns with your feet ?


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 21, 2004)

ok     good one gary (damn smart ass    )  the foot thing...well I was wearing my slippers when I worked out this morning (nice to work out at home) doing nice slow reps leaning forward just a bit....when my right foot kept slipping  on me  so instead of the 8 reps I wanted I got 6 ..... the ouchy factor was going big time.

yeah I wanted at least 5 to 6 reps on the 195      cause in my mind at least I was gonna try and do 2 reps at 205 if I got the 195....but theres always next week


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 23, 2004)

squats
1x8@    115
1x20@  115
1x20@  135
1x8@    165
1x5@    205
1x4@    215
1x8@    115

calf raises
1x15@  135
1x15@  165
1x8@    205
1x12@  215

leg extensions
2x12@  75
2x12@  96
1x12@  115

single leg extensions
1x8@  54
1x6@  75

bb curls
2x12@  45
1x6@    95


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

Man,  looks like you were being brutal to your legs !  Way to go  !  Can you walk ! That was a lot of sets/reps.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 25, 2004)

(squats)    I think I'll have to up the reps on the 165 for as much as I can ... then if I have anything left over do a few for 200 or more,  or throw in a set at 155 for 20       I'll work it around and see what I need to do    

my legs were fine .... a bit tight yesterday but no biggie

standing bb Mil press
2x12@  45
2x10@  95
2x8@   115
1x6@   125

bb rows
1x12@  45
1x10@  95
1x8@   115
1x8@   125

lat pulldowns
2x12@  72
2x12@  90
2x12@ 103

t bar rows
2x8@  125

seated rows
2x12@  82
2x12@ 115
1x8@   147

side laterals
3x8@  15
2x8@  25

front laterals
1x8@  15
1x6@  20


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 27, 2004)

db bench incline
1x10@  35
1x10@  45
1x10@  50

bb bench incline
1x10@  105
1x10@  125
1x10@  145
1x10@  165

tri  "feet" pressdowns
3x10@  72
1x8@    90

cg bench incline
2x8@  95


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 27, 2004)

No slippage on the pressdowns today ?  LOL


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 27, 2004)

nope I was barefoot


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 29, 2004)

squats
1x12@  45
1x20@  115
1x20@  155
1x12@  185
1x10@  200
1x8@   165

bb calf raises
1x12@  185
1x10@  200

leg extensions
1x10@  75
1x10@  96


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 1, 2004)

db curls
2x8@  20
2x8@  25
2x8@  30
1x8@  35
2x10@ 15

side laterals
3x8@  20
2x8@  30

lat pulldowns
2x10@  90
2x8@   103
2x12@  72

front laterals
2x8@  15
2x8@  20

t bar rows
2x10@  125

seated rows
1x12@  82
1x10@  115

standing bb mil press
1x12@  45
1x8@   95

bb curls
1x6@  95


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 1, 2004)

*Git - r - done !!!!!    *


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 4, 2004)

db fly's incline
3x12@  20
3x12@  25
2x12@  30
1x12@  35

tri pressdowns
3x15@  60
2x12@  72
2x10@  90
2x5@  103

bb bench
1x12@  45
1x12@  65

cg bench
1x15@  45
1x10@  65


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 5, 2004)

squats
1x10@  95
1x10@  125
1x10@  165
1x8@   195

calf raises
1x20@  125
1x20@  165
1x15@  195


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey !  You can't fool and old fooler !  You cut this workout short . what gives? Just cos I get lazy sometimes doesn't mean you can. 

No leg extensions ? And now that I think about it( and go back thru your journal ) I don't see any leg curls . you don't do them ?


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 5, 2004)

ok ok     ya caught me  but really I have a good excuse......


I should have mowed on friday...but I had to take my wife to the hosiptal  thursday cause she was about 2 pints low and they needed to top her off...so after not getting much sleep that night I paid the ransom and got her out friday afternoon (late friday afternoon) then we spent the rest of that day trying to find out where my stepdaughter was, since she didnt go to work......sat morning we had to take my daughter to the airport to go home to FL....then we stopped at the mall and 300.00 later we left and I didnt mow and it was to hot to workout......so sunday morning I did my workout  (cut that short also)  then went to post it on here...but my computer died...so I said the hell with it and went down and got all the stuff to build me a new one.....( I had planned on building a new one for awhile but damn I miss that old one )  so a 1,000.00 later I leave CompUSA  since nothing else was open on sunday....get home and put all the parts together...get all my programs back in it and it was too late to mow that day...so this morning I mowed and then worked out...and it was hot.........and in between mowing ...working out.....I've been putting more things on this new computer


I promise I'll go out later tonight and finish my workout


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2004)

WoW !  well I guess I'll let it slide ..this time. 

Damn for a $1000 you ought to have the mother of all computers !

Oh and glad to hear you ransomed the wife ! 

I'm guessing you found the step daughter ! Don't you love 'em. I think mine might finally be growing up. At 23 years old you would hope so.

oh it sounds like you've had a hell of a "workout" the past few days so take it easythe rest of the day .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Mike,

You on vacation ? Where'd ya go ?


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm still here   just been goof'n a bit with this new computer.  I see you've been hitting a few PR's and the only thing I've been hitting is some ice cream and pizza      I havent worked out a day in almost 2 weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> I'm still here just been goof'n a bit with this new computer. I see you've been hitting a few PR's and the only thing I've been hitting is some ice cream and pizza  I havent worked out a day in almost 2 weeks


Nothing wrong with that , ya need some time off sometimes . I'm taking a week  off in about two weeks , before i start my next cut .


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 19, 2004)

tri pressdowns
7x12@  60

overhead extensions
3x10@  45

lat pulldowns
4x10@  60

t bar rows
2x10@  125


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Mike !  Welcome  back !


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 19, 2004)

hi Gary....but I didnt go anywhere   lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> hi Gary....but I didnt go anywhere lol


 I Know ! Just seemed like it .


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 26, 2004)

bb bench incline
2x10@  115
2x8@    135
1x8@    155

db fly's
2x10@  15
2x8@    25
2x8@    30

sk's
2x8@ 25
2x8@  30

tri pressdowns
2x8@  60
2x8@  72
1x8@  90

bb bench CG incline
1x8@  65
1x8@  75
1x8@  85

overhead extensions
1x12@  45


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lat pulldowns
2x10@  103
2x8@    90
2x8@    72
2x8@    60
1x8@   103
1x8@   90

db curls
2x8@  20
2x8@  30
2x3@  45

seated rows
1x10@  82
1x8@   115
1x8@   147
1x8@   115
1x8@   82


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2004)

bench
2X15@  45 incline
2X10@  100
1X8  @  125

tri pressdowns
2X10@  60
2X10@  72
1X8@    90

db fly's
2X12@  15
2X10@  25

overhead extensions
2X15@  37

sc's
2X10@  25


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> bench
> 2X15@ 45 incline
> 2X10@ 100
> 1X8 @ 125
> ...


Mike old buddy !  How/where ya been ?  I was just about ready to do a search for online newspapers in Id so I could check the obits !  Thought maybe a barbell landed on you or something.

I see you have mastered the triceps pressdown w/o the foot slippage !  

Glad to see you are back .


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2004)

hey Gary        to save ya some time  check the Idaho Statesman obit section       I'll be the one with the pic of DB's sticking out my ears   (well I dont know how much time it will save ya  theres only like one newspaper in this states anyway).     

I've been on the board almost everyday but since I havent worked out in like forever I just havent posted anything, but now I'm back and I know that within just a matter of months I'll be breaking even those high numbers I did today


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> hey Gary  to save ya some time check the Idaho Statesman obit section  I'll be the one with the pic of DB's sticking out my ears (well I dont know how much time it will save ya theres only like one newspaper in this states anyway).
> 
> I've been on the board almost everyday but since I havent worked out in like forever I just havent posted anything, but now I'm back and I know that within just a matter of months I'll be breaking even those high numbers I did today


 Positive thinking ! I like that .  I'll be checking to see if it works for ya then I might try it


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Knock  knock !  Anybody home ?  i know you're there, I can see the tv is on !


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 24, 2004)

was not     I dont watch tv during the day    


ok ok  now that school has started again I can workout when I want to  (and trust me you dont want to know the reason behind that)     

later


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 28, 2004)

db curls
2x8@  20
2x8@  30

db military press
2x8@  35

bb curls
2x8@  45
1x8@  65
1x8@  75

side laterals
2x8@  15
1x8@  20
1x8@  25


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> was not  I dont watch tv during the day
> 
> 
> ok ok now that school has started again I can workout when I want to (and trust me you dont want to know the reason behind that)
> ...


Oh man !   You can't hanging like that !


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a pepsi today......I'm so ashamed


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> I had a pepsi today......I'm so ashamed


Hey Mister Post Once -A-Week  

Pepsi


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 4, 2004)

and it was goooooooooooood     

hiya Gary         I'm just trying to keep my post count up


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 9, 2004)

bb bench
1x10@  45
1x10@  95
1x10@  125
1x10@  145

db fly's
1x10@  20
1x12@  20
1x10@ 25

tri pressdowns
2x10@  72

overhead extensions
2x10@  45


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

*Happy Birthday  !!!! *


----------



## Mike51 (Sep 22, 2004)

hey....my ears are clean   lol   thanks gary....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> hey....my ears are clean lol thanks gary....


Looked like you had some cake in them . Maybe it was just all those gray hairs growing in your ears


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok can see by the dust on the walls I gotta do a workout sometime this year, almost 5 months since my last one........so gonna put that right on my "to do" list   yep right next to coffee in the am.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

It's Alive !!!!! 

  Thought you fell off the end of the earth !


----------



## Mike51 (Jan 27, 2005)

no of course not    cant fall off

....(note to gary...earth is round now)


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 26, 2005)

db curls
1x8@  15
2x8@  20
1x8@  25
1x8@  30

tri pressdowns
2x8@  72
2x8@  60

overhead extensions
2x12@  25

bb bench incline
1x8@  75
1x8@  95
1x8@  125


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Mike,  whats up ?  You're getting to be a regular around here ! LOL


----------



## Mike51 (Feb 28, 2005)

squats
2x10 @ 125
1x8  @ 135
1x6  @ 145

lat pulldowns
1x10@  60
2x10@  72
1x10@  90


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 2, 2005)

db curls
1x8@ 20
1x10@ 20
1x8@ 25

side laterals
1x8@ 15
1x8@  20
1x8@  25

standing bb mil press
1x10@  45
1x8@  65

bb curls
1x8@  45

front laterals
1x8@  10


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Mike ,

good to see ya around more often. what ya been up to ?


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks Gary

just thought I should start working out again after not doing anything for the last 5 months or so   tell ya it aint easy  lol


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> thanks Gary
> 
> just thought I should start working out again after not doing anything for the last 5 months or so tell ya it aint easy lol


5 months ! So you must be feeling pretty sore then    Will you never learn .


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 3, 2005)

well other than can't walk its not bad  lol


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 4, 2005)

bb bench
1x 12@   65
1x 12@   85
1x 12@  105
1x  8@   125

cg bb bench incline
1x 12@  45
1x 10@  65
1x 10@  75
1x 12@  45

db flys incline
1x 12@  10
1x 12@  15
1x  7@  25

tri pressdowns
1x 12@  60
1x 10@  72
1x 10@  60
1x 10@  44
1x 14@  28

overhead extensions
1 x12@ 32
1 x8@  45


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 8, 2005)

squats
1x 10@  115
1x 8@  165
1x 5@  185
1x 8@  135

Lat oulldowns
3x10@  103


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> squats
> 1x 10@ 115
> 1x 8@ 165
> 1x 5@ 185
> ...


Hey Old Man ,

I'm gonna cut ya some slack since you have just started back up but I know you can do more in Squats .


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah well I would have but then the phone rang stopping my workout....oh who the hell am I kidding, no I wouldn't


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 10, 2005)

db curls
1x10@  10
1x10@  15
1x10@  20
1x8@  25

side laterals
1x10@  10
1x10@  15
1x10@  20
1x8@  25

db shrugs
1x10@  45
1x10@  50
1x14@  20

bb curls
2x15# 32


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 12, 2005)

bb bench
1x15@  45
1x10@  115
1x9@    125
1x5@    130

tri pressdowns
2x12@  60
1x8@   72
1x6@   72

cg bench incline
1x12@  45
1x12@  60
1x12@  70

overhaead extensions
1x12@  32
1x8@    45


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 14, 2005)

squat
1x15@  45
1x10@  115
1x6@  165

lat pulldowns
2x12@  103

db fly's
1x12@  15
1x12@  20

calf raises
1x15@  45
1x15@  115
1x10@  165


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

looks like you are getting back in the habit


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 16, 2005)

db curls
1x12@ 15
1x10@  20
1x8@   30

bb curls
1x15@  32
1x15@  37
1x12@  47

bb mil press
1x12@  45
1x10@  65
1x8@    85

db lateral raises
1x10@  15
1x8@  20
1x5@  30


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 18, 2005)

bb bench
2x12@  65
1x10@  115
1x4@  145
1x3@  150
1x12@  75

cg bench
1x12@  45
1x12@  65
1x8@  75

tri pressdowns
3x12@  60
1x12@  72

overhead extensions
1x8@  37


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

damn, youve had this journal for a while


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Mike,

the bench press is getting up there


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 19, 2005)

yep had this journal for a bit now...and one day I'll get it right

Gary...bench aint anywhere near where I think it should be,  not the weight so much as the reps


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Mike51 said:
			
		

> yep had this journal for a bit now...and one day I'll get it right
> 
> Gary...bench aint anywhere near where I think it should be, not the weight so much as the reps


we all feel that way about our wo's I think but at least there is progress


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 20, 2005)

squats
1x10@  75
1x10@  145
1x8@  160
1x3@  200
1x10@  45

lat pulldowns
1x10@  72
2x10@  90
1x10@  103

calf raises
1x15@  145
1x12@  160
1x8@  200
1x10@  45

db fly's
3x12@  15


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Mike , 

Nice wo man !*  200 x 3  *


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 22, 2005)

bb bench incline
1x15@  45
1x12@  75
1x10@  115
1x3@  145
1x6@  115

tri pressdowns
1x10@  72

cg bench incline
1x12@  45
1x10@  50

db fly's
1x10@  25
1x8@  30


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 24, 2005)

squat
1x20@  45
1x15@  115
1x10@  135

lat pulldowns
1x15@  60
1x12@  60
1x15@  72
1x12@  90

leg extensions
1x20@  75
1x18@  96
1x14@  115


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 29, 2005)

db curls
1x12@ 15
1x10@ 20
1x6@  35

side laterals
1x10@  15
1x10@  20

front laterals
1x10@  15
1x8@  20
1x8@  10

bb curls
1x12@  47
1x10@  53

tbar rows
2x10@  100

mil bb press
1x15@  45
1x12@  65
1x10@  75
1x10@  80


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 3, 2005)

squats
1x15@  115
1x15@  125
1x10@  135

calf raises
1x15@  135

lat pulldowns
2x12@  90


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Mike ,

How's things in Id ?

You work out at home or a gym ?


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 7, 2005)

no I work out at home Gary....not much  lol

db curls
!x8@  20
1x8@  25

mil press
!x12W  45
1x12@  65
1x8@  85

bb curls
2x8@  62

side laterals
1x8@  20
1x8@  25


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 11, 2005)

bb bench incline
1x12@ 85
1x12@  95
1x12@  100
1x7@  105

db fly's incline
1x8@  20

cg bench incline
1x4@  105
1x10@  85
1x14@  55
1x12@  45

tri pressdowns
1x15@ 44
1x15@  60
1x6@  72


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Mike ,

nice wo !  keep pluggin' away man


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 16, 2005)

side laterals
1x12@  10
1x12@  15
1x6@    35

db curls
1x12@  10
1x12@  15
1x8@    35

standing mil press
1x15@  45
1x15@  55
1x12@  65

bb curls
2x12@  63


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 18, 2005)

cg bench incline
1x12@ 65
1x12@  75
1x12@  85

tri pressdowns
3x12@  60

db flys incline
2x12@  20


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 6, 2005)

db curls
4x8@ 15
side laterals
3x8@ 15
reverse bb curls
3x8@  45


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Mike  


See you are still at it   "Keep fighting the good fight Sir" said using my best Steve Stiffler voice .  ( Aka The Stiffmeister ) LOL


----------



## Mike51 (Mar 21, 2008)

started working out again after what almost 3 year layoff 
havent even gotten down to the basement to use the weight bench just brought some dumbbells up to the bedroom to do a few thing with lol  have to see how it goes


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome back sir!


----------

